# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم السادس



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*ونأتى لليوم السادس بعد ان اسفرت الايام الخمسة عن عزل مرسى والمجيئ برئيس مؤقت .... لكن انياب القوى الإسلامية لا ترضى إلا بنهش جسد مصر المنهك والمتعب, وهذا أمر ليس بجديد على تلك القوى على مدى التاريخ .....

ولنرى ما سيحدث فى ذلك اليوم وارجو مراعاة انتقاء مصدر الخبر بقدر الامكان وممنوع تماما النقل من مصادر اخوانية ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض علي هشام قنديل اثناء تهريبه لشحنة مستندات من مجلس الوزراء

[YOUTUBE]XmcDM8IMJo0[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصر أين ومصرإلى أين 
حسنين هيكل

[YOUTUBE]LAfuz46qjzc[/YOUTUBE]


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر فلسطينية: إغلاق معبر رفح بين مصر وقطاع غزة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*واشنطن تدعو لإعادة السلطة فى مصر ليد المدنيين

أعتقد ان مرسى نقل لهم فيرس الغباء *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*لو فيجاور: أمر سخيف التحدث عن انقلاب عسكرى فى مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الخارجية: خارطة الطريق لا تشير إلى وجود دور للجيش فى الحياة السياسية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على القيادى الإخوانى حلمى الجزار لاتهامه بالتحريض على العنف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تقترح طرح خارطة الطريق للاستفتاء الشعبى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*6 إبريل: عودة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود مرفوضة "رفضا باتا"

الخونة يتحدثون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: الإعلان الدستورى سيشمل تشكيل لجنة تأسيسية لتعديل الدستور*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*اتحاد المعلمين يطالب بإقالة الحلوانى وغنيم ويتهمهما بإفساد التعليم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الأوقاف وقيادات الوزارة من الإخوان يتغيبون عن الوزارة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*
الجيش يدفع بتعزيزات عسكرية إلى الشرقية للسيطرة الأمنية ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصحوة الأزهرية الصوفية: القوى الإسلامية تسعى لهدم مصر *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*محافظ البحيرة يستقيل من منصبه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*ائتلاف قبائل شمال سيناء: الوطن قوى برجاله وقادرون على حماية أرضنا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*شهود عيان: طائرات الجيش تقصف سيارة دفع رباعى هاجمت مطار العريش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسى يضرمون النار فى سيارة شرطة بالعريش*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2013)

يخيم التوتر على اجواء  بنى سويف عندنا
بعد سماع عن اشتباكات فى مركز ببا  القريب من المحافظة ومرور مدير الامن وقيادات الداخلية والشرطة على الكنائس  للمطالبة  باختصار الانشطة الكنسية هذا اليوم وغلق جميع الابواب الخارجية والدفع بتعزيزات امنية
ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*
الرئيس اليمنى يهنئ عدلي منصور بتوليه الرئاسة ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*جبهة 30 يونيو تعلن ترشيحها للبرادعى رئيسا للحكومة الانتقالية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*إجلاء 41 من العاملين بالسفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة وأسرهم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز: مظاهرات الإخوان اليوم اختبار حاسم للحكومة المؤقتة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*دعوة للحشد فى جمعة حماية الثورة بدمياط ووصول تعزيزات من القوات المسلحة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرات بعد صلاة الجمعة لدعم الجيش فى الشرقية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*انصار مرسى يتوعدون بذبح الاقباط فى السويس

[YOUTUBE]T5OzB4xP9S0[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس الروسى يوتين لشعب مصر: أنتم شعب يستحق أن ينحنى له العالم .

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على عبد المقصود أثناء حضوره لطره للدفاع عن الكتاتنى وبيومى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، قرارا جمهوريا بتعيين المستشار على عوض محمد صالح، مستشارا دستوريا للرئيس.

كما أصدر الرئيس المؤقت قرارا مماثلا بتعيين الدكتور مصطفى حجازى مستشارا سياسيا لرئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*إيداع مهدى عاكف والعمدة وحلمى الجزار فى سجن طره*​


----------



## girgis2 (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحه الرسميه لمحبي الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي* 
*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
 ******************************
 من القياده العامه للقوات المسلحه :
 من المخابرات العام جهاز الامن الوطنى المباحث العامة المخابرات الحربية
 تحذيرررررررررررررر!!!!!!!
 ***************************************
 سوف تظهر على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى فديوهات لبعض
 الأشخاص يرتدون ملابس الجيش_والشرطه ويعلنو انشقاقهم
 علي الفريق السيسي وانهم مع الشرعيه اياكم ان تصدقوهم فهولاء
 ليسو بضباط برجاء النشر علي اوسع نطاق وأبلاغ القوات المسلحه على الفور عن تلك الصفحات
 دى ارقام مباحث الانترنت عشان لو فيه اى صفحات بتنشر اخبار كاذبه عن الجيش  وبتدعو لحمل السلاح او بتروج لفتن يتم الابلاغ عنها فورا لتتبع اصحابها  والقبض عليهم باذن الله
 مباحث الانترنت - مكافحة جرائم المعلومات
 الإدارة العامة للمعلومات و التوثيق :
 0227921490
 0227921491
 0227921487
 مقرها مبنى وزارة الداخلية شارع الشيخ ريحان باب اللوق وسط البلد
 والله الموفق والمستعان
 شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*استقبل المستشار عدلي منصور, رئيس الجمهورية, اتصالاً هاتفيًا من خادم الحرمين الشريفين، أكد فيه على دعم المملكة لمصر بثمانية مليارات دولار، منها ملياران هدية للشعب المصري.

جاء ذلك، خلال تغريدة على الحساب الرسمي للرئيس على موقع تويتر.



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الاخوان يطلقون الرصاص على بعضهم ويتهمون الجيش بالقتل


[YOUTUBE]AdFk-v-4G0o[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر عسكرية إعلان حالة الطوارئ القصوى بسيناء.. وتكثيف أعداد الدبابات والمدرعات لفرض السيطرة الأمنية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*عبد المجيد محمود يعتذر عن منصبه كنائب عام ويطلب العودة لمنصة القضاء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*سكان رابعة العدوية: المعتصمون يقتحمون الشقق ويخبئون الأسلحة بالحدائق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*نص البيان الصادر من «القوات المسلحة » مساء امس              * *                     الجمعة 5 يوليو 2013 - 11:45 ص                           مصر * 
*




                             المتحدث العسكري * 
*- تمر مصرنا  الغالية بمرحلة  دقيقة من تاريخها المعاصر تسعى فيها إلى غد مشرق تتحقق فيه  أمال شعبنا  العظيم فى حياة الحرية والكرامة والإخاء والمساواة والعدل  والسلام .*
*
- إن هذه المرحلة تُلقى  على كل فرد  منا مسئولية جليلة أمام الله وأمام جموع الشعب التى سجلت  بشبابها ورجالها  ونسائها بالإيمان والعزم والإرادة مشاهد عبقرية فريدة بهرت  العالم ستبقى  خالدة ومفخرة للمصريين على مر الزمان .*
*
- وفى سبيل تحقيق  خارطة طريق العمل  الوطنى فى الحاضر والمستقبل ، تُؤكد القوات المسلحة  المصرية " درع الوطن  وحاميه القوى الأمين " على ما يلى :*
*
- تُؤمن  القوات المسلحة بأن طبيعة أخلاق الشعب المصرى السمحة  والقيم الإسلامية  الخالدة لا ولن تسمح بأن ننساق إلى أى دعوة للشماتة أو  الإنتقام بين فرقاء  الشعب الواحد ، وما يصاحب ذلك من إعتداءات منبوذة على  أى مقرات حزبية أو  ممتلكات عامة أو خاصة ، الأمر الذى يهدد الوطن بالوقوع  فى دائرة إنتقام  خطيرة لا نهاية لها ، يدفع فيها الجميع والوطن أثماناً  باهظة .*
*
- إن  الحكمة والوطنية الحقة والقيم الإنسانية السمحة البناءة التى  دعت إليها  الأديان جميعاً ، تدعونا الآن إلى تجنب إتخاذ أية إجراءات  إستثنائية أو  تعسفية ضد أى فصيل أو تيار سياسى ، وهو الأمر الذى تحرص عليه  القوات  المسلحة وأجهزة الأمن بوعى يقظ وإرادة قوية حرصاً على تحقيق  المصالحة  الوطنية والعدالة البناءة والتسامح وإعلاء صوت العقل والحكمة .*
*
- إن  التظاهر السلمى وحرية التعبير عن الرأى حق مكفول للجميع حصل  عليه المصريين  كأحد أهم مكتسبات ثورتهم المجيدة ... مع الوعى بأن الإفراط  فى إستخدام هذا  الحق دون داع ، وما قد يصاحبه من مظاهر سلبية مثل [ قطع  طرق - تعطيل مصالح  عامة - تخريب منشآت - .... ] يُمثل تهديداً للسلام  المجتمعى ولمصالح الوطن  ويؤثر سلباً على الأداء الأمنى والإقتصادى لمصر  الغالية .*
*
- إن مصر  تنتظر من جميع أبنائها الكثير - دون إستثناء أو إقصاء  لأحد - كى يعبروا بها  إلى غدٍ ومستقبل مشرق يجمع شعبنا العظيم ويمنح  المشاركة الفعالة والريادة  لشبابه الواعد تحت مظلة " الحلم المصرى " يضع  الوطن ومصالحه العليا نصب  عينيه ولا يلتفت إلى الإنتماءات الضيقة أو  الطائفية البغيضة بل يمتد محلقاً  فى سماء مصرنا الرحيبة ... ونحن نثق بأن  جميع أبناء الوطن سيلبون نداء  إعلاء قيم الرحمة والعفو والتسامح والوحدة  الوطنية إستشهاداً بقول الرسول  الكريم : " الْيَوْمَ  يَوْمُ الْمَرْحَمَةِ " .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على 13 من الإخوان فى اشتباكات الشرقية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*أبدت مصادر أمنية إسرائيلية رفيعة المستوى تفاؤلها الحذر من سيطرة الجيش المصرى على زمام الأمور فى مصر، وذلك فى أعقاب عزل الرئيس مرسى عن الحكم، وتعيين عدلى منصور رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسا مؤقتا لمصر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر عسكرية  الجيش يعلن سيناء منطقة حرب على الإرهاب*
*2013-07-05 12:02:45* *
* 

*




* 
*     	كشفت مصادر عسكرية مسئولة أن القوات المسلحة أعلنت حالة الطوارئ القصوى في  سيناء بعد الهجمات التي استهدف بها عناصر مسلحة كمائن للجيش والشرطة  ومعسكر الامن المركزي بشمال سيناء، مضيفين أن الجيش اعتبر سيناء منطقة  ''حرب على الإرهاب''.  	وأشارت المصادر في تصريحات لمصراوي الجمعة، إلى انه تم الدفع بعشرات من  المدرعات والدبابات والطائرات لفرض مزيد من السيطرة في سيناء وكذلك نشر  مكثف لعناصر المخابرات الحربية وزيادة عدد الأكمنة لتصل الى ما يقرب من 400  كمين ثابت ومتحرك وكذلك تكثيف دوريات الشرطة العسكرية.  	واوضحت المصادر أن ''القوات المسلحة اعتبرت ان سيناء أصبحت منطقة حرب على  الإرهاب''.  	وأضافت أنه تم اغلاق معبر رفح لأجل غير مسمى وكذلك تكثيف التواجد في  المناطق الحدودية مع غزة خاصة مناطق الأنفاق لمنع تسلل أيا من العناصر  المسلحة إلى سيناء.  	كان مجهولون شنوا في وقت سابق اليوم هجمات متزامنة بالأسلحة الثقيلة على  خمسة كمائن للجيش والشرطة بمحافظة شمال سيناء مما أدى إلى مقتل مجند وإصابة  ثلاثة آخرين بجروح، حسبما ذكرت مصادر أمنية.  	وهاجم المسلحون كمائن الجورة والشيخ زويد والماسورة في رفح وأبو طويلة  شرقي العريش وكمين مطار العريش وذلك بقذائف (أر.بي.جى) مما أدى إلى مقتل  مجند في كمين الجورة وإصابة ثلاثة آخرين نقلوا إلى مستشفى قريب.


	مصدر مصراوي  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*أمر المستشار جمال حسب النبى المحامى العام لنيابات شمال دمنهور، بحبس كل من "محمد.أ.م" و"إسلام.ب.د" طالب جامعى، مقيم شبرا دمنهور عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة، ضبط بحوزته 6 "طبنجات" و3650 طلقة نارية فى كمين مدينة الرحمانية 4 أيام احتياطياً.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبدت مصادر أمنية إسرائيلية رفيعة المستوى تفاؤلها الحذر من سيطرة الجيش المصرى على زمام الأمور فى مصر، وذلك فى أعقاب عزل الرئيس مرسى عن الحكم، وتعيين عدلى منصور رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسا مؤقتا لمصر.*


*  تعليق رئيس أركان الجيش الإسرائيلي السابق علي عزل  مرسي ...*
*2013-07-05 12:06:50* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	رئيس أركان الجيش الإسرائيلي السابق: عزل مرسي خلال الثورة الأخرى في مصر "هزة أرضية"
* *
	وصف رئيس أركان الجيش الإسرائيلي السابق جابي أشكنازي عزل الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بـ"الهزة الأرضية".
	ففي تعليقه على عزل الجيش المصري لمرسي، قال أشكنازي لوسائل إعلام إسرائيلية إن ما سماه "الثورة الأخرى" في مصر هي "هزة أرضية".
	وقال "ما نراه في العالم العربي ليس أقل من هزة أرضية".
	ونصح أشكنازي بتوخي الحذر قائلا "إننا لم نكن نعتقد أن هذا سيحدث، وكذلك لأنه فى رأيي في مصر لا يعرفون ماذا سيحدث".
	واستبعد المسئول الإسرائيلي السابق أن تكون هناك انعكاسات فورية على  إسرائيل جراء عزل مرسي، وذلك تعقيبا على تصريحات مسئولين إسرائيليين صرحوا  خلال اليومين الماضيين بأنهم يتحسبون من هجمات منظمات جهادية في سيناء ضد  أهداف إسرائيلية.
* *
	مصدر بوابة الاهرام               *​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*انتشار أمني مكثف لقوات الجيش والشرطة بمحيط جامعة القاهرة
07/05/2013 - 11:08

فرضت قوات الجيش والشرطة صباح اليوم الجمعة اجراءات امنية مشددة، بمحيط  جامعة القاهرة، تزامنا مع بدء توافد المؤيدين للرئيس السابق محمد مرسي على  المنطقة للمشاركة في مظاهرات لتأييده.

واغلقت القوات جامعة القاهرة، ونصحت المواطنين بمغادرة المنطقة، فيما بدأ  توافد الاتوبيسات التي تقل المتظاهرين على الشوارع الجانبية.

ودعت قوى اسلامية لمظاهرات حاشدة اليوم في "كافة ميادين وشوارع مصر" اليوم الجمعة رفضا لما اتخذ من إجراءات وصفوها بـ"الانقلاب"



الدستور الأصلي* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر رسمى: معبر رفح مغلق اليوم فقط لدواعٍ أمنية وسيعاد فتحه غدا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد السويس تدعو لمظاهرات اليوم للحفاظ على الثورة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد   هستريا أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بعد الاعتداءات الأخيرة   *
[YOUTUBE]7wSNlu8DcjI#at=75[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*توفيق عكاشه: لو سقط الاخوان في مصر سيسقط اوباما في امريكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو .. تعليق زعيم تنظيم القاعدة على عزل "مرسي".. وتهديد "الجيش"

*​*7/5/2013   11:47 AM​*​*



*​*
كريم شعبان


حمل "أيمن الظواهري" زعيم تنظيم القاعدة القوى الإسلامية مسئولية ما حدث فى مصر ، وعزل الدكتور محمد مرسي عن سدة الحكم.

وأضاف  الظواهري خلال مقطع  فيديو أن عدم الأهلية تسبب فى هذا الموقف، مشيراً أنهم  نافقوا المجلس  العسكري ، وقاموا بإنشاء أحزاب على أساس غير ديني. 

واردف  أن العديد منهم  تسابق فى دخول الإنتخابات ، وأنهم لم يتحدوا فى حزباً  واحداً ، وتطبيق  الشريعة ، بل قاموا بالبحث عن تأييد العلمانيين والنصار  مقابل الإسلام على  حد تعبيره. 

وطالب خلال المقطع : على الأمة المصرية أن تقدم الضحايا والشهداء حتى يتحقق نصر الله على حد تعبيره.​https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1396592817221166
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عبد المجيد محمود يعتذر عن منصبه كنائب عام ويطلب العودة لمنصة القضاء

                           الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 11:55





                             عبد المجيد محمود                          

تقدم المستشار عبد المجيد محمود باعتذر عن منصبه كنائب عام،  وطلب العودة لمنصة القضاء.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*فضيحة مدوية ودور الشاطر والعريان والبلتاجى فى مجزرة بورسعيد
*
[YOUTUBE]t7Pf382IrDw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*حبس عضو بـ"الحرية والعدالة" ضبط بحوزته 6 طبنجات و3650 طلقة فى البحيرة

                           الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 12:06





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 البحيرة – جمال أبو الفضل وناصر جودة 




أمر المستشار جمال حسب النبى المحامى العام لنيابات شمال دمنهور،  بحبس كل  من "محمد.أ.م" و"إسلام.ب.د" طالب جامعى، مقيم شبرا دمنهور عضو حزب  الحرية  والعدالة، ضبط بحوزته 6 "طبنجات" و3650 طلقة نارية فى كمين مدينة   الرحمانية 4 أيام احتياطياً.

وكان اللواء محمد حبيب قد تلقى إخطارا من اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث بهذه الواقعة.

وتبين أنه خلال وجود كمين أمنى بمدينة الرحمانية بالبحيرة، بقيادة اللواء   مصطفى يسرى، مساعد مدير الأمن، ضم المقدم محمد بسيونى مفتش المباحث والرائد   ضياء فهمى رئيس مباحث الرحمانية، تم استيقاف السيارة رقم "6539 - ب.م. ج"   ماركة لادا قيادة "محمد. أ. م"، وبتفتيشها تم ضبط "إسلام.ب.د" طالب  جامعى،  مقيم شبرا دمنهور عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة، وبحوزته 6 "طبنجات"  و3650 طلقة  نارية فى طريق إلى مدينة دسوق، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم  2141/2013 إدارى  مركز شرطة الرحمانية.



اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش الثالث يعلن حالة التأهب والطوارئ بالسويس وجنوب سيناء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*وجهت نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية، برئاسة المستشار حاتم فضل رئيس النيابة، والذى انتقل إلى منطقة سجون طره لمواجهة المتهمين محمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ورشاد بيومى نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان، المقبوض عليهما والمحبوسان فى سجن طره، بتهم القتل العمد للمتظاهرين والشروع فى قتل آخرين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*حلقت بكثافة منذ دقائق قليلة أسراب مقاتلات للجيش المصرى من طراز إف 16 بكثافة، حيث مرت فوق منطاق متعددة من القاهرة والجيزة، فى سرب مكون من 9 طائرات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين فى  رابعة العدوية .. وقوات الجيش تبدأ فى الانسحاب...!!
    2013-07-05 12:25:09    






  [COLOR=black !important] 
	بدأت قوات الجيش فى فتح الطريق أمام ميدان رابعة العدوية من أمام المنصة  بمدينة نصر، وإزالة السلك الشائك من الطريق وسحب المدرعات والجنود، وذلك  بالتزامن مع قدوم 6 مسيرات تضم الآلاف من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي  وازدياد أعداد المتظاهرين.

	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "قول متخافشي السيسي لازم يمشي"، "الجيش المصري بتاعنا والسيسي مش تباعنا".


	مصدر فيتو               ​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*صفحة باسم عودة  باسم سيشارك فى اعتصام النهضة ويقود مسيرة من الاستقامة رفضاً لعزل مرسي*
*2013-07-05 12:25:09* *
* 

*



* 
*     	قالت الصفحة الرسمية لـ باسم عودة وزير التموين في حكومة هشام قنديل  المقالة أنة سيشارك فى اعتصام ميدان النهضة ويقود مسيرة من مسجد اﻹستقامة  بعد صلاة الجمعة إلى الميدان دفاعاً عن شرعية الرئيس المعزول مرسي.  	وكان باسم قد رفض ما وصفة بـ اﻻنقﻻب العسكري على مرسي موضحاً أنة ايا كان  موقفنا وتقييمنا للسنة اﻻولى من حكمة أصاب أحيانا واخطأ أحيانا ولكن بكل  قوة وحب وانتماء لمصر.  	كما رفض تعليق العمل بالدستور, وعزل أول رئيس مدني منتخب بإرادة شعبية  حرة, وقال انه يرفض حمﻻت غلق الفضائيات الإسلامية وحملة اعتقاﻻت جديدة  تعيدنا لنظام مبارك المجرم, ودوامة العنف الذي جرنا إليها هذا اﻻنقﻻب


	مصدر البداية  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* انتشار قوات الجيش بمنطقة الزمالك اليوم
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مرة هابلة ...
> .............*​​



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*خلفان  عادت مصر إلى دورها القيادي في الأمة العربية*
*2013-07-05 12:32:37* *
* 

*



* 
*     	قرر الفريق ضاحي خلفان، القائد العام لشرطة دبي، "هجر" حسابه الرسمي على  موقع تويتر، وذلك بعد إزاحة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن الحكم في مصر،  مختتما تغريداته بسلسلة تعليقات حول علاقة الجماعة بإيران وانتقاد أسلوبها  بممارسة السلطة.وحملت صفحة خلفان التوضيح التالي: "نظرا لتنحية الاخوان عن  السلطة لذا فإن هذا الحساب اصبح مهجوراً" كما قام بإرفاق صورة عن صفحته مع  كلمة "باي."  	ومن بين آخر تغريدات خلفان على صفحته برز: "المفروض يتم تصوير معبد  الإخوان ويفتش.. الحزن يعم الحوزات والقيادات الإيرانية لسقوط مرسي ومآتم  العويل والبكاء بدأت في العياط.. العدل اساس الملك، الإخوان حاربوا العدل  فسقط ملكهم شرعا."  	وتابع خلفان بالقول: "عادت مصر الى دورها القيادي في الأمة العربية.. يا  جماعة الإخوان كانوا يسبون ويشتمون وظهروا بأخلاق فاقد الأخلاق ﻻ يحكم  الخلق.. يا مصر يا مصر يا غالية يا رمز أمثالنا العالية.. صباح الخير  والنور والبركات - عاشت مصر."  	وقال خلفان في سلسلة تغريدات سابقة، إن حربا شيعية سنية في سوريا "قد تكون  مخرجا للإخوان من السقوط" في التحرك المرتقب في 30 يونيو/حزيران الجاري،  وأضاف متسائلا: "رمضان على الأبواب فهل يخوض المسلمون حربا على بعضهم بعضا  في هذا الشهر الفضيل؟"


	مصدر الدستور الاصلي  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*
 الصفحة الرسمية للقائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المشير عبد الفتاح السيسى
 عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

  ومؤكد : الجيش المصري يسيطر تماما علي الوضع في العريش والطائرات الاباتشي  والدبابات منتشره بكثافه ولا يوجد اي ضرب الان الجيش افرض سيطرته الكامله  علي الموقف واي كلام غير كده اشاعات كاذبه
 اطمنوا جيش مصربخير ربنا معاهم ان شاء الله
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dAJysyEvdWg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه حلوه 

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة توجه تهمة قتل المتظاهرين عمداً للكتاتنى وبيومى فى محبسهما*

 
           July 05 2013 12:35:33
















                       	كتبت مى عنانى  	 		  	 		وجهت نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية، برئاسة المستشار حاتم فضل رئيس النيابة،  والذى انتقل إلى منطقة سجون طره لمواجهة المتهمين محمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس  حزب الحرية والعدالة، ورشاد بيومى نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان،  المقبوض عليهما والمحبوسان فى سجن طره، بتهم القتل العمد للمتظاهرين  والشروع فى قتل آخرين.


		وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*          		بسبب عروض القوات المسلحة          

  				 				  						مطار القاهرة يغلق الملاحة الجوية  				 		




*
* 




                                   مطار القاهرة​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت - تغريد سيد: 			 	  	   		  		 الجمعة , 05 يوليو 2013 12:26 		     
      	 	اكدت سلطات مطارالقاهرة  لـ "سكاي نيوز" اليوم الجمعة أنها قررت إغلاق الملاحه الجوية بالمطار نحو ساعة.
    	بسبب تدريبات وعروض جوية للقوات المسلحة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*
ألقت قوات الشرطة بمنطقة سجون طره، القبض على عبد المنعم عبد المقصود  محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أثناء حضوره سجن طره لحضور التحقيقات التى  تجرى مع كلا من الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة،  والدكتور رشاد بيومى نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان داخل محبسهما.




ومن  جانبه، أكد مصدر أمنى بقطاع مصلحة السجون أنه مع حضور عبد المقصود لحضور  التحقيقات، فوجئ الضباط أثناء الكشف عليه بأنه صادر فى حقه قرار بضبطه  وإحضاره، فتم القبض عليه وإيداعه سجن طره، وتم إخطار النيابة لتولى  التحقيق.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*نصّ بيان اعتذار عبد المجيد محمود عن عدم الاستمرار بمنصبه كنائب عام*






 بسمة فتحي 













يسري البدريو         
أحمد شلبي 




                  أعلن النائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، الخميس،  أنه سيتقدم بطلب إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى يعتذر فيه عن عدم استمراره في  منصبه، ويطلب العودة إلى منصة القضاء، استشعارًا للحرج من اتخاذ إجراءات  قضائية وقانونية تخص من عزلوه عن منصبه.
 وأشار النائب العام، في بيان رسمي، إلى أن قراره بالاعتذار عن  عدم الاستمرار في منصب النائب العام يأتي بعد أن «تحقق الهدف ووصلت  الرسالة وخفقت الراية وانحسرت عن النيابة العامة يد التدخل والتأخون».

 وفيما يلي نص خطاب اعتذار النائب العام:

 بيان من المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام

 يعيش الشعب المصري في هذه اللحظة الهامة والمجيدة تاريخا  جديدا حيث أثبت يوم 30 يونيو وما بعده للعالم كله إيمانه العميق بالحرية  والديمقراطية وإعلاء دولة القانون..  إن ما قام به شعبنا العظيم يقتضي من  الجميع أن يعلو فوق المحن، وأن تتفرغ كل الأطراف والأطياف والتيارات والقوى  لاستعادة مسار الثورة، والبدء في معركة نعلم أنها طويلة وصعبة لبناء بلدنا  وتقدمها وتطورها.
 وحيث إنني أقمت دعوى قضائية لإلغاء القرار الباطل بعزل النائب  العام، ليس سعيا للعودة لمنصب ولا استعادة لمقعد، بذلت فيه جهدا خالصا لله  والوطن والقانون على مدى السنوات الماضية، ولكن إعلاء لاستقلال القضاء  ورفضا قطعا لانتهاك القانون والدستور، ولو من أعلى سلطة في البلاد.
 وقد شاء العلي القدير أن يأتي حكم القضاء الشامخ ببطلان قرار  عزلي وعودتي لمنصب النائب العام في توقيت تستعيد فيه مصر كرامتها  وكبريائها، وتنزع عن نفسها سلطة انتهكت دولة القانون.. فقد استجبت لزملائي  الأعزاء من قضاة مصر العظام وزملائي وأبنائي في النيابة العامة ووافقت على  ما توافقوا عليه بضرورة تسلمي لعملي تطبيقا واحتراما للحكم القضائي، وهو ما  فعلته لذات الهدف الذي أقمت من أجله الدعوى القضائية، وهو إعلاء استقلال  القضاء والحفاظ على مكانة وحصانة القاضي المصري.
 وأما وقد تحقق الهدف ووصلت الرسالة وخفقت الراية وانحسرت عن  النيابة العامة يد التدخل والتأخون، كما تم اتخاذ إجراءات تحفظية سريعة  فرضتها تطورات الأيام التاريخية التي نعيشها.. وها هو العالم قد تلقى كله  درس القضاء المصري الشامخ، فإنني استشعارا للحرج مما يستلزمه المستقبل من  إجراءات وقرارات تخص من قاموا بالعزل، ولأنني أريد كما تعودت واعتدت أن  تصدر قرارات النيابة العامة منزهة عن أي شك أو تشكيك أو محاطة بريبة أو  ملاحقة بمطعن.. ولأنني على يقين أن هناك من الزملاء الأجلاء قضاة مصر  النبلاء من يستطيع أن يمنح لمنصب النائب العام قوة التوافق ونصاعة  الاستقلال عن أية ضغوط.. فإنني سوف أتقدم لمجلس القضاء الأعلى بطلب عودتي  إلى منصة القضاء، معتذرا عن عدم الاستمرار في منصب النائب العام، معتزا بما  قدمته وهو بين يدي الرأي العام يحكم عليه بما يشاء ويرضى.. ولكن حسبي أنني  في كل ما فعلت، قد توجهت شطر رضا الله عز وجل وخدمة لوطني ولمحراب القضاء  العادل.
 تحية إجلال وتقدير لقضاة مصر وأعضاء النيابة العامة الذين  أثبتوا أنهم  حصن مصر وقلعتها الشامخة ورايتها العالية في مواجهة أي ظلم أو  استبداد.

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*اكدت سلطات مطارالقاهرة لـ "سكاي نيوز" اليوم الجمعة أنها قررت إغلاق الملاحه الجوية بالمطار نحو ساعة. بسبب تدريبات وعروض جوية للقوات المسلحة.


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*

*

* مش ممكن 
مش ماسك نفسي من الضحك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عايزين حد يكون بيعرف شوية إنجليزي يفهم أوباما إن ال ٣٣ مليون عسكرى وظابط إللى نزلوا يوم ٣٠ يونيو دول مدنيين !!! 

 أوباما پليز جيش آند شعب دونت ميكس !!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*  				 				  						تفاصيل عمليات الفجر الدامى فى شمال سيناء  				 		

        		          		 استشهاد جندي وإصابة 7 وهجمات مسلحة           

*
* 

 *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								 العريش ـ خالد الشريف : 			 	  	   		  		منذ 2 ساعة 56 دقيقة  		     
      	 	استشهد فجر اليوم جندي مصري كما أصيب 7 اخرين في هجوم مسلح على  كمين  الجورة جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد.كانت عدة هجمات قد وقعت على القوات  الامنية  المنتشرة فى شمال سيناء فجر اليوم.
    	أكد مصدر أمني استشهاد المجند يحيي محمد أبو المجد 22 عاماً وإصابة    النقيب عمر عبد الرحمن 29 عاماً  و7 مجندين تم نقلهم إلى مستشفي القوات   المسلحة بالعريش. وكان ملثمين مسلحين قد شنوا هجوماً مسلحاً علي عدة أكمنة   للجيش بشمال سيناء, وأكد مصدر أمني أن تبادلاً لإطلاق النار وقع صباح  اليوم  في تمام الساعة الثالثة صباحاً بين مجموعات مسلحة وقوات الجيش  المتمركزة  بقريتي أبو طويلة والجورة بمدينة الشيخ زويد وكمينين بالمزرعة  واخر بالقرب  من مطار العريش ، بالاضافة إلى كمينين للجيش في أبو طويلة  والماسورة ومعسكر  للامن المركزي برفح . 
	وأضاف أن أن الهجوم على أكمنة الجيش ومعسكر قوات حفظ السلام ومعسكر الامن   المركزي جاء في توقيت واحد حيث فتحوا النيران على أكمنة الجيش بشكل كثيف   واشتبكوا مع الجنود والضباط  المكلفين بتأمين وحراسةهذه الاكمنة .  استخدم   المهاجمون أسلحة آلية متعددة من عيار 500 و 1000ملم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*«أمن الدقهلية» ضبط عضوين بـ«الإخوان» بالمنصورة بحوزتهما متفجرات وذخيرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل القبض على صفوت حجازى *

 
           July 05 2013 13:11:13













                       	القت قوات الأمن القبض على الشيخ صفوت حجازى، وصلاح عبدالمقصود وزير  الاعلام السابق، بتهمة اهانة القضاء والتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين.  	فى الوقت نفسه تحاول قوات الأمن القبض على عدد كبير من قيادات الجماعة  الهاربين، وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، وعصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب  الحرية والعدالة.  	وألقت القبض على حلمي الجزار، أمين عام حزب الحرية والعدالة بالجيزة، وذلك  لاتهامه بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين وأحداث العنف التي وقعت أمام مكتب  الإرشاد بالمقطم ومنطقة بين السرايات.  	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	





المصدر>  موقع مبتدأ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الاكونت بتاع الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور 
علي الفيس بوك 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006296042516&hc_********=stream

*************

**سيتم  فتح باب الشكاوي بدأ من الساعه الرابعه الي الساعه السادسه ....... واي  تجاوزات او قضايا فســـاد او اي تعدي علي مواطن وعلي حقوقه ....  راسلنـــــــا 

 وصل صــــوتك بأي طريقه ....المهم يوصل *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*قام المئات من المصلين بالجامع الأزهر برفع الأحذية فى وجه عشرات الإخوان، مرددين هتافات "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، بينما كان يرد الآخرون "إسلامية.. إسلامية".

فيما قام العشرات بتشكيل حائط بشرى للفصل بين الجانبين، إلى أن تم إخراج الإخوان من ساحة مسجد الأزهر.


[YOUTUBE]AYqsC-yZFoE[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت مصادر بمجلس الوزراء عن وجود أنباء قوية ، عن تولي محمد البرادعي  رئاسة الحكومة ، عقب مشاورات مع الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلي منصور والفريق  عبد الفتاح السيسي وأعضاء بجبهة "تمرد".  	وأكدت المصادر أن  المنصب عرض مرة أخرى على الدكتور كمال الجنزوري ، والدكتور محمد غنيم ، إلا  انهم رفضوا في الوقت الذي لم يعترض البرادعي على تولي مهام الحكومة ،  وتشكيل حكومة وطنية.   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	المصدر >> موقع مبتدأ*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*صحف كندية : ما فعله السيسى قضى على مشروع الشرق الاوسط الكبير الذى كانت تحلم به امريكا .
---------------------------------------------------
كشف الموقع البحثي الكندي "جلوبال ريسيرش" في دراسة حديثة اليوم أن التحرك السريع للجيش لاعتقال "محمد مرسى" والقادة الرئيسين لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين يمثل انتكاسة لاستراتيجية واشنطن في دول الربيع العربي في استخدام الإسلام السياسي في نشر الفوضى من الصين إلى روسيا من خلال منطقة الشرق الأوسط الغنية بالطاقة ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*تم اغلاق فناه اليرموك والقدس المحرضتين على جيش مصر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* 




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهرات مؤيدة لخارطة طريق القوات المسلحة بالإسكندرية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*اندلعت منذ قليل اشتباكات عنيفة بين عدد من الأهالى وأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة دمنهور، وأسفر عنها إصابة العشرات من الأشخاص. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل ومؤكد 
اشتباكات بي نؤيد ومعارض بشارع خاتم المرسلين العمرانيه 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*تجمهر عدد كبير من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان، أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة منذ قليل، مرددين هتافات مناصرة للرئيس لمرسى ومنددة بعزله،​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*
«البلتاجي»: نتشرف أن نكون وراء السجون من أن يحكم مصر «طرطور أو غاصب  سُلطة» قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن  «الدولة البوليسية راجعة بالكامل، ونتشرف أن نكون وراء السجون من أن يحكم  مصر رئيس طرطور أو غاصب للسلطة». ودعا «البلتاجي» في كلمة له من على منصة  «رابعة العدوية»، في الساعات الأولى من، صباح الجمعة، إلى «انتفاضة شعبية»،  بعد صلاة الجمعة، في كل ميادين مصر ضد من سماهم 




«حرامية  الثورة والإرادة الشعبية»، مضيفاً: «الذين حضروا بيان القيادة العامة  للقوات المسلحة والإعلان عن خارطة طريق تعزل الدكتور مرسي من منصبه تعاملوا  مع مصر كأنها عزبة خاصة يُديرها السيسي»، بحسب قوله. وأعلن «البلتاجي» أنه  سيذهب، الأحد المقبل، للتحقيق معه بتهمة إهانة القضاء، وتابع: «لم أُهن  القضاء، لكني أهنت القضاة المرتشين اللي سرقوا أموال الشعب، وأنا بحترم  القضاة وبضرب لهم تعظيم سلام، لكن القاضي المرتشي لا مكان له في الاحترام».  وحول إغلاق الفضائيات الدينية والقبض على قيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  قال «البلتاجي»: «في أول ساعة من إلقاء البيان، قفلوا القنوات وقبضوا على  قيادات الإخوان، هي دي دولة الديمقراطية والحريات اللي بيتكلموا عليها؟».  وخاطب «البلتاجي» القوى السياسية المُعارضة قائلاً: «إخوانا في المعارضة  أفيقوا، عبد المجيد محمود، رجل النظام السابق، لا يليق بمنصب النائب العام  لمصر بعد الثورة، ده رقم واحد في الظلم والفساد، وباعترافه مرتشي، إزاي  يستمر في منصبه كنائب عام؟».

المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى يدعو لإجراء انتخابات مبكرة فى مصر

                           الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 14:05





                             رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى"مارتين شولز"                         
 مدريد(الأناضول)




شدد رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى"مارتين شولز"، أنه على المسئولين المصريين إجراء انتخابات مبكرة فى البلاد، بأسرع وقت ممكن.

وقال "شولز" الذى يجرى زيارة رسمية إلى أسبانيا، إنه وبالرغم من عدم   إمكانية قبول التدخل العسكرى الذى جرى فى مصر، إلا أنه لم يكن هنالك مفر من   ذلك، مشيراً إلى أن إجراء انتخابات مبكرة وضمان تفعيل عمل المؤسسات   الديمقراطية فى مصر، تعتبر من أولويات المرحلة الراهنة، عازياً عدم اتخاذ   الاتحاد الأوروبى موقفاً صريحاً حيال الأحداث فى مصر، إلى اختلاف وجهات   النظر بين الدول الأعضاء. 





اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DnYV6K_cI_s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## V mary (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



طبعا مهم قالوا لو معروفوش يبنواا السدود كلها في عهد مرسي عمرهم ما هيعرفوا يبنوها راحت عليهم كدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*





     	وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين أنصار مرسى والحرس الجمهورى بصلاح سالم، مماأسفر عن وقوع إصابات بين صفوف المتظاهرين.

	وستوافيكم" بوابة الاهرام" بالتفاصيل تباعا.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*  شاهد ماذا اعلنت منصة  رابعة العدوية  عن الزمر و عبدالماجد وأبوإسماعيل الان ..*
*2013-07-05 15:32:18* *
* 

*



* 
*   	منصة رابعة العدوية تعلن: الزمر وعبدالماجد وأبوإسماعيل في أماكن آمنة
* *
	أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان رابعة العدوية، بمدينة نصر، والتى تشهد  مظاهرات مؤيدة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إن كلاً من عاصم عبدالماجد، وطارق  الزمر، والشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، في أماكن آمنة.
* *
	مصدر الوطن

****************
طب مقالوش فين ههههههههههه اغبياء ويعملوها 
علي الجيش بقي يقفش اللي علي المنصه 
ويعرف هما فين 
دليل اهو 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*«أنصار الشريعة» يوزعون بيانًا بشمال سيناء يدعو لجمع السلاح والتدريب عليه
* *
	ألمصدر : الشروق  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*فضيحة عن الكتاتنى وبيومى فى مجزرة  بين السرايات *
*2013-07-05 16:01:33* *
* 

*



* 
*     	الكتاتني وبيومي ينكران قتل 22 والشروع في قتل 211 في مجزرة "بين السرايات" 


	واجهت نيابة جنوب الجيزة أمس الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة، ونائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان الدكتور رشاد بيومي، بتهم قتل  المتظاهرين في ميدان "النهضة" بمحيط جامعة القاهرة، والشروع في القتل، وذلك  في الأحداث التي شهدتها الجيزة مساء الثلاثاء الماضي عقب خطاب الرئيس  السابق محمد مرسي الأخير، الذي أعلن فيه أنه مستعد للشهادة في حال إقالته  أو المساس بشرعيته كرئيس للبلاد.
	وجرت المواجهة في سجن طره مساء أمس، واستكملتها النيابة اليوم داخل غرفة  مأمور طره، حيث باشر التحقيقات حاتم فاضل رئيس نيابة قسم الجيزة، وعلام  أسامة وأحمد مصطفى وكيلي النيابة، وذلك داخل غرفة مأمور السجن، وبإشراف  المستشار أحمد البحراوي المحامي العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة.
	وأنكر الكتاتني في التحقيقات الاتهامات الموجهة إليه بقتل 22 متظاهرا  والشروع في قتل 211 آخرين، في الأحداث التي استمرت ليومين بمحيط ميدان  "النهضة" أمام جامعة القاهرة، وقال إنه لا علاقة له بالمتظاهرين ولم يطلب  من أحد التظاهر لدعم شرعية مرسي، ولا يعلم كيف تجمعوا ولا الطريقة التي  حضروا بها، ولا يعلم أنهم مسلحين من عدمه، مشددا على أنهم "حضروا جميعا  محبة في الدكتور مرسي".
	وواجهته النيابة بتحريات مباحث الجيزة، التي أكدت أن قيادات الجماعة وراء  تحريض مناصري مرسي على التجمع في الميدان، الذين حضروا بأسلحتهم التي تنوعت  ما بين الثقيلة والآلية والخرطوش، واعتلى بعضهم أسطح مبانٍ قريبة من  الجامعة، وأطلقوا النار على أهالي منطقة "بين السرايات" وقوات الشرطة،  وتسببوا في وقوع قتلى ومصابين وحرق عدد من السيارات.
	وأنكر الدكتور رشاد بيومي كذلك علاقته بالواقعة، وقال إنه رجل طاعن في  السن ولم يظهر في المشهد منذ فترة، ولم يشارك في الفعاليات أو يدعو لتجمع  المتظاهرين المناصرين لمرسي، سواء في ميدان رابعة العدوية أو "النهضة"  بالجيزة. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*أغلقت اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير، شارع محمد محمود بالأسلاك الشائكة، اليوم الجمعة* . 
* 
يأتي ذلك بعدما ترددت أنباء عن وصول العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي إلى الميدان.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*قالت وكالة رويترز للأنباء إن قوات الأمن فتحت النار على مسيرة لإسلاميين،  قرب مكان احتجاز الرئيس السابق مرسي ومقتل ثلاثة على الاقل. 

من جانبه، نفى الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف وقوع أي حالات وفاة  حتى الآن، مشيرا إلى سقوط 12 مصابا تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى التأمين الصحي ،  وتنوعت إصابتهم بين طلقات خرطوش وكدمات، وسينم الدفع بعدد من سيارات  الإسعاف. *​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

*لميس الحديدي 
  أدعوا مديريات الأمن بمحافظات الصعيد أن يحترسوا اليوم من مخطط  إرهابى قذر يستهدف الاعتداء على مديريات الأمن بالأسلحة الثقيلة. *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*#أسف_ياريس | عاجل| الوضع خطير جداً ألان ‏#الإخوان ومعهم دعم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والإعلام الغربي يشنوا حرب قذرة على الجيش المصر ألان فــ ‏#ميليشيات الإخوان تهجم ألان على مبنى ‏#الحرس_الجمهوري  تنفيذاً لتهديدات قيادات الإخوان والجهاديين..والإعلام الغربي والامريكى  يصوره دفاع القوات المسلحة علن منشأتها العسكرية على أن الجيش المصري يقتل  الشعب المصري..وهذا ينذر بكارثة علينا جميعاً أن ندركها ألان ..مصر تتعرض  للإرهاب والعنف ألان من الأخوان المسلمين لتحويل مصر لسوريا جديدة مثلما  هدد عصام العريان منذ بضعة أيام..أرجوكم أدعموا جيشكم وبلدكم..! 
‏#الجيش ‏#الشعب ‏#مصر ‏#الوطن ‏#أمريكا*


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2013)

فية اخبار متدوالة
عن بيان من القوات المسلحة بعد قليل


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*تكرار موقعة الجمل ..... قناصة الأخوان يقتلون شباب الأخوان لخداع العالم بأن الجيش يقتل المتظاهرين السلميين ....... راقبوا هذا الفيديو الذى يبرهن على ذلك .... وراجعوا التعليقات .... ولاحظوا أن جبهة الضحية لا توجد بها نقطة دم واحدة ....


[YOUTUBE]xvSeuBAKvb4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *لميس الحديدي*​​​
> *  أدعوا مديريات الأمن بمحافظات الصعيد أن يحترسوا اليوم من مخطط  إرهابى قذر يستهدف الاعتداء على مديريات الأمن بالأسلحة الثقيلة. *​



جميع  مديريات  الأمن  
يجب  ان  توضع  في  حاله  طواريء  ج

الأخوان  لم  يبدأو بعد .. ولابد  أن  يبدأو

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

اعلان دستوري بحل الشوري وتعين رئيس جديد للمخابرات


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن مؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى ألقوا زجاجات مولوتوف حارقة على مقر قيادة الحرس الجمهورى بمصر الجديدة، فردت عليهم عناصر وزارة الداخلية الموجودة مع قوات الجيش لتأمين المبنى بقنابل الغاز وطلقات تحذيرية فى الهواء، نافيا وقوع أى قتلى، على عكس ما ذكرت بعض وكالات الأنباء.*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الوضع خطير جداً ألان ‏#الإخوان ومعهم دعم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والإعلام الغربي يشنوا حرب قذرة على الجيش المصر ألان *


لا  أعتقد  في  صحه  أخبار  تنقل  عن
آسف  ياريس
تصريحات  أمريكا  غير  متوافقه  مع  الموقف  الحالي

​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واشنطن تدعو لإعادة السلطة فى مصر ليد المدنيين*​​​​
> *أعتقد ان مرسى نقل لهم فيرس الغباء *​




الخبر  يدعو  لنقل  السلظه في يد مدنيين

وليس  ليد  السلطه  المدنيه  السابقه

هذا  أكيد  ومن  ترجمه  القرار الأمريكي
​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اعلان دستوري بحل الشوري وتعين رئيس جديد للمخابرات




*هوه  رئيس  المخابرات  السابق*

*ثبت  عليه  تواطؤ  كمان !!*


​


----------



## girgis2 (5 يوليو 2013)

*CNN عمالة تقول Egypt after coup ........... **Egypt after coup (مصر بعد الإنقلاب) وجايبة دلوقتي محمد بديع* *بيخطب لمؤيدي مرسي وبترجم كلامه

ومن ضمن الترجمة (we will sacrifice our selves for Morsy)

وبتقول إن دي ثورة !!!!!!
*
*أمريكا بتثبت إنها دولة .....................*​


----------



## girgis2 (5 يوليو 2013)

*أنا ملاحظ إن الترجمة بيقولها المترجم الأجنبي قبل أن يقول بديع كلامه

!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*بديع: شيخ الازهر لا يتكلم بإسم المسلمين ولا البابا تاوضروس يتكلم بإسم الأقباط*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*سيطر أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، قبل قليل، على مبنى ديوان المحافظة بالعريش، وتمكنوا من دخول المبنى وإحكام السيطرة على كافة أنحائه.

وقال شهود عيان، إن السيطرة على المبنى جاءت عقب مغادرة قوات الجيش للمكان بعد أن أطلقت النيران التحذيرية على المتظاهرين ومع إصرارهم على الوصول للمقر سقط 20 مصابا من بينهم قيادات فى الدعوة السلفية بسيناء، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى العريش العام.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *هوه  رئيس  المخابرات  السابق*
> 
> *ثبت  عليه  تواطؤ  كمان !!*
> ​



*تم تعينه مستشار للرئيس لشئون الأمن القومى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*نتنياهو يدعم مرسي ويسُب الجيش المصرى 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مرشد الإخوان يهتف "يا شيخ الأزهر" والمعتصمون يرددون: "باطل باطل"​*


----------



## girgis2 (5 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نتنياهو يدعم مرسي ويسُب الجيش المصرى
> *​



*يا سلام لو فيه فيديو للخبر ده

عايز أشيره عالفيس :smile01
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*#أسف_ياريس | عاجل | ‏#فيديو : ‏#مرشد ‏#الإخوان  من على منصة رابعة العدوية يدعى على الجيش المصري بتفتيت شمله ويهدد بأنه  سوف تكون هذه نهاية لأي حكم مصر عسكري و لن تعرفه مصر مرة أخرى
‏#المرشد #الإخوان ‏#بديع ‏#الجيش ‏#تحريض ‏#الشعب ‏#السيسى*


----------



## geegoo (5 يوليو 2013)

هو بديع مش مقبوض عليه ليه ؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> هو بديع مش مقبوض عليه ليه ؟؟



*أنا برضوا عندى نفس السؤال​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا برضوا عندى نفس السؤال​*



*هيقبضوا عليه بمناسبة ايه ؟؟ مكنش بينطق .. لكن اهو اتكلم و لبس نفسه مصيبة :smile01 .. دلوقتى من حقهم يقبضوا عليه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]




​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عــاجل وكااارثه ومصيبه سودا مايحدث الان فى اسكندريه






*[YOUTUBE]1ZphepmP99U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: عادت روح أكتوبر بالتحام الجيش والشعب والشرطة

الجمعة، 5 يوليو 2013 - 19:08






 البابا تواضروس 
كتب مايكل فارس



قال البابا تواضروس الثانى على حسابه  الشخصى بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، اليوم الجمعة، إن عام 1973 كان  انتصار أكتوبر العظيم، وبعد 40 سنة عادت روح أكتوبر المجيدة والتحام الجيش  والشعب والشرطة، بروح الشباب النابض لتحقيق ما يذهل العالم.
اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: لا نية للتراجع عن خارطة المستقبل التى أعلنتها القوات المسلحة‎

*​*7/5/2013   7:47 PM*​*




*​*
شيماء جلال


أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"بوابة الفجر": أنه لا يوجد نية لدى القوات المسلحة  للتراجع ولو خطوة واحدة للخلف عن خريطة المستقبل التى اتفقت عليها كافة  القوى السياسية والوطنية وسيتم التصدى لأى محاولات للعنف بشكل حاسم .
وكان "محمد بديع" المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين, قد طرح مبادرة  أثناء كلمته فى اعتصام رابعة العدوية المؤيد لـ"مرسى", موجها خطابه للواء  "العصار" قد طالب فيه بإطلاق سراح "مرسى" وعودته رئيسا للبلاد مقابل أن يتم  الدخول فى مفاوضات وحوار مع الجيش.​
الفجر الاليكترونية -
​* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*لقبض على احد الاخوان

  منتحل صفة ضابط من الجيش بأحد شوارع الجيزة

 .*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل الكتاتني بضمان محل إقامته  
 

 

  		الجمعة, 05 يوليو 2013 20:15     




 

         أحمد عطية     



 	أمر النائب العام، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، بإخلاء   سبيل القيادي  الإخواني الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني، رئيس حزب الحرية   والعدالة، ومحمد رشاد  بيومي، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،   بضمان محل إقامتهما،  على ذمة التحقيقات في قضية اتهامهما بالتحريض على  قتل  المتظاهرين.
 	وكانت النيابة العامة قد باشرت التحقيق مع الكتاتني   وبيومي على ضوء  التحريات التي وردت من الشرطة، والتي أشارت إلى قيامهما   بالتحريض على قتل  المتظاهرين السلميين المناهضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،   غير أنه تبين  للنيابة عدم وجود أدلة إضافية قاطعة إلى جوار تحريات  الشرطة  تفيد صحة  الاتهام.
	كما أمرت النيابة بضبط وإحضار الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة    الإخوان المسلمين، وعدد آخر من قيادات الجماعة، لاتهامهم في أحداث العنف    والمصادمات الدامية التي وقعت أمام مكتب الإرشاد بضاحية المقطم مؤخرا، وذلك    في ضوء بلاغات عديدة قدمت ضدهم تتهمهم بالتحريض على العنف وقتل   المتظاهرين  السلميين.


الدستور* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*حركة تمرد : اصابة 4 من المتظاهرين في التحرير في هجوم لأنصار مرسي​



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر ناحية ماسبيرو*
[YOUTUBE]4DF4HFvOpX4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*فى  إطار ما تم تداوله على بعض مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى من معلومات منسوبة إلى  " مصدر عسكرى " مجهول تناشد المواطنين بعدم النزول إلى الميادين وإلتزام  منازلهم لتسهيل عمل القوات المسلحة فى السيطرة على الموقف الأمنى - وفى ذات  السياق تؤكد القوات المسلحة على الأتى:
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 - لا صحة لهذه المعلومات شكلاً وموضوعاً حيث أن حق التظاهر السلمى وحرية  التعبير عن الرأى مكفول للجميع وتحميه القوات المسلحة وتوفر له التأمين  المناسب ولعل مشهد الجماهير المحتشدة من أبناء الشعب المصرى خلال الأيام  السابقة والتى حماها الجيش خير دليل على ذلك .
 - تتعهد القوات المسلحة  المصرية فى إطار مسئوليتها الوطنية تجاه شعبها بحماية المتظاهرين السلميين  فى كافة ميادين مصر ، وتحذر من أى أعمال إستفزازية أو إحتكاك بتجمعات  المتظاهرين السلميين ، وأن من يخالف ذلك فسوف يتم التعامل وفقاً للقانون  وبكل حسم .
 - تهيب القوات المسلحة كافة أبناء الشعب المصرى العظيم عدم  الإنسياق وراء ما يتم بثه من أكاذيب وشائعات منسوبة إلى مصادر مجهلة تسعى  إلى خلق حالة من الإحتقان والتوتر بين جموع المصريين .
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* قوات الصاعقة تنتشر بمحيط كورنيش النيل المؤدى لماسبيرو لمنع اقتحامه
http://ow.ly/mHkDN
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الحرب العالمية الثالثة : ( صدى البلد )
 -----------------------
 1. تهديد اوباما للسيسى بإعادة المعزول مرسي الي الحكم مهددا اياه بإتخاذ إجراءات عسكرية ضد مصر !
 2. في المقابل اعلن الكونجرس الامريكي رفضه لتصريحات اوباما واضاف انه سوف  يشكل لجنة للتحقيق معه بسبب مساندته للإخوان المسلمين ضد إرادة الشعب  المصري !
 3. أعلنت ميركل تأييدها لإرادة الشعب المصري و حقه في تقرير مصيره واصفة ثورة 30 يونيو بإنها إرادة شعب و ثورة شعبية !
  4. في الإطار نفسه اعلن الرئيس الروسي فلاديمير بوتن دعمه و تأييده المطلق  لإرادة الشعب المصري >> محزرا اوباما بأن اتخاذ اجراء ضد مصر يمثل  إعلان حرب علي روسيا
 5. اما السعودية فقد حذر خادم الحرمين الشريفين  الملك عبد الله ابن عبد العزيز اوباما من قيامه بأي محاولة للمساس بإرادة  الشعب المصري مهددا اياه بسحب كل الاستثمارات السعودية في حالة تعدي امريكا  علي مصر !!

  Egypt-Germany-Russia / Usa-Israel (L e5wan!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس قطاع الأمن:قوات الحرس الجمهورى رفعت حالة الاستعداد داخل التليفزيون

  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 20:32






                             صورة أرشيفية
كتب خالد إبراهيم 


قال محسن الشهاوى، رئيس قطاع الأمن باتحاد الإذاعة   والتليفزيون،  إن قوات الحرس الجمهورى وأفراد الأمن، اللتان تحمى وتؤمن   مبنى التليفزيون،  رفعت حالة الاستعداد تحسبا لأى اشتباكات أو محاولات   اقتحام من الممكن  حدوثها، وأشار أن جميع الأبواب مغلقة حاليا.
 اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> [COLOR=black !important]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طب إنجز بأة 

عشان اسكندرية متنيلة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*كوبري أكتوبر الان https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ontveg
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

عاااجل بالفيديو وخطير جدااا من كوبرى اكتوبر !!








[YOUTUBE]7rn6W0LV1eo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*نواب بالكونجرس يستجوبون أوباما حول دعم مرسي بـ 50 مليون دولار*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* دى حقيقة من يريدون عودته الى الحكم.................



 السيرة الذاتية لمحمد مرسي العياط :
 * تخابر مع ٤ أجهزة مخابرات أجنبية
 * ضبط لديه مستندات عن تسليم سيناء لإسرائيل
 * بعد القبض عليه هرب من السجن
 ... * تهريبه تم بواسطة جماعة إرهابية غير مصرية
 * دخل إنتخابات الرئاسة كمرشح لجماعة إرهابية مصرية
 * دخوله الإنتخابات كان صدفة غير مرتبه وكان مرشح إحتياطي
 * سرق كلمة مرشح سابق هي "مشروع النهضة"
 * كذب علي الشعب مرتين أثناء الحملة. واحدة كانت مشروع المائة يوم والثانية مشروع النهضة
 * تعهد بعدم الانتقال لقصر الرئاسة وحنث بتعهده
 * تعهد بأن يصلي كل جمعة بدون حراسة وحنث بتعهده
 * كسب الإنتخابات بتزوير البطاقات وتوزيع الزيت والسكر
 * في خلال ١٠٠ يوم لم يلمس المصريون أي حل للمشكلات. ولكنه قال ان سعر المانجو إنخفض ومنسوب مياه النيل زاد
 * في عهده تطاولت دول منابع النيل علي مصر وبدأت في بناء سدود ضخمة
 * في عهده بدأت مظاهر تفتت مصر: شمال سيناء تعلن الحكم الذاتي والصعيد  يصمم علم الإستقلال وقرية في كفر الشيخ تعلن نفسها جمهورية مستقلة
 * لم يفتتح مشروعاً واحداً
 * لم يأتي بمستثمر واحد
 * لم يتحدث عن حل لأي مشكلة مصرية بجملة واحدة مفيدة وبدن كذبة
 * خلط بين السلطات التنفيذية والقضائية وبين السياسة والدين وفرّق بين المصريين علي حسب إنتمائهم للجماعات الإرهابية
 * أخل بنظام تعيين الكفاءات وقام بتعيين أقارب جماعته في النيابة والمناصب الحساسة
 * أخل بنظام القبول في الكليات العسكرية وتم قبول دفعات من اقارب جماعته دون غيرهم
 * تسبب في احراج الدبلوماسيين المصريين أمام زعماء العالم بعبثه بأعضائه  أمام الكاميرات وعناق وتقبيل الزعماء وهو لم يستحم لعدة أيام
 * في عهده سادت الفوضي والخراب وزاد معدل الجريمة بشكل مريع
 * عمل علي إسكات معارضيه بالنقل لوظائف هامشية وأخرس الكثير من الوطنيين الشرفاء
 * تفاخر علي المصريين بصلاته أمام الكاميرات وكأنه المؤمن الوحيد في البلاد
 إنه محمد مرسي العياط الملقب بالاستبن

*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2013)

مهله ساعتين للسيسى للتراجع قبل اقتحام مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون 


العربية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مروحيات للجيش المصري تقصف أهداف قرب مطار العريش بسيناء إثر مقتل شرطيين *

كتب : الأناضول                  منذ 10 دقائق 
 الوطن 










 







     صورة أرشيفية 
قال شهود عيان أن مروحيات للجيش المصري تقصف أهداف قرب مطار العريش بسيناء إثر مقتل شرطيين. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مهله ساعتين للسيسى للتراجع قبل اقتحام مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون
> 
> 
> العربية​


*وكتاب الله المجيد !!!!!
وسيشهد التاريخ ان السيسي كان اكرم منهم واداهم 48 ساعه 
ساعتين يا معفنين ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

عاجل القبض على «منقبة» ترتدى حزام ناسف وأخرين بحوزتهما أسلحة ألية
    2013-07-05 21:09:21    






     	نجحت قوات الأمن بمعاونة رجال القوات المسلحة والأهالى فى إلقاء القبض على  سيدة " منقبة" ترتدى بوسطها على حزام ناسق من الرصاص وشخصين أخرين  بحوزتهما أسلحة ألية وذخيرة تبغرض مد المعارضين للرئيس المعزول بالسلاح.  	   	وأفاد شهود عيان من محيط منطقة سيدى جابر أن سيارة نصف نقل كانت على رأسها  سيدة منتقبة وشخصين يرتديان وشاحات خضراء، وصلا شارع المشير لإمداد  المتظاهرين المؤيدين لمرسى بالسلاح فتتبها رجال أمن الإسكندرية بمعاونة  أهالى الإسكندرية وتم إلقاء القبض عليهم.  	   	وعقب اصطحاب المقبوض عليهم ، قام الأهالى بإشال النيران فى السيارة ، فيما  لازالت الاشتباكات متواصلة حتى كتابة تلك السطور وجارى سقوط العشران  المصابين.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| الإخوان يقطعون السكك الحديدية وتوقف قطارات الصعيد*

كتب : جيهان عبد العزيز                  منذ 16 دقيقة 




الوطن

 







     صورة أرشيفية 
قطع نحو 400 من أعضاء الإخوان شريط السكك الحديدية في العياط، مما أدى إلى توقف في قطارات الصعيد. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

أعلنت قبائل سيناء دعمها الكامل لقوات الجيش فى صد هجمات الإرهابيين  وتوافد عدد من مشايخ القبائل إلى إحدى الجهات السيادية التى تعرضت إلى  الهجوم وساعد فى رفع الانقاض واجتمع مع أحد القادة ليعلنون دعمهم الكامل  لقوات الجيش والمساعدة فى غلق الدروب الجبلية وإبلاغ القوات بكافة التحركات  هناك وإيقاف حركات التجارة حتى يتم القضاء على هذه الجماعات الإرهابية 






وأكدت  القبائل رفضها التواصل مع أعضاء حماس والقيادة المصرية لإقناعهم بالإفراج  عن قيادات الإخوان على رأسهم الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى. كما أعلن مصدر مسئول  أن الهجوم الذى تعرض له مطار العريش فى محافظة شمال سيناء فى ساعة مبكرة  صباح اليوم، الجمعة، لم يؤثر على مبنى ومنشآت المطار المدنية وممراته ولم  يصب أحدا من العاملين المدنيين العاملين هناك ولا توجد أى خسائر فى  الطائرات أو المبانى أو ممرات الطائرات بالمطار. ونفى المصدر ما إذا كانت  طائرات أو معدات عسكرية تتواجد فى المطار تأثرت بما حدث وأكد أن تأمين مطار  العريش يتم بتنسيق بين القوات المسلحة والشرطة وأمن الطيران بمطار العريش  منذ فترة طويلة وهم فى يقظة تامة ونجحوا فى صد واستهداف هجمات الإرهابيين  هناك التى تمت بأسلحة متطورة غير مستخدمة من قبل فى سيناء، وكان الهجوم على  الأكمنة و المطار ومعسكر الأمن المركزى فى وقت واحد، وتمكنت قوات الجيش من  تفجير سيارة تابعة للمجهولين. كما شهدت جميع أقسام و مديريات الشرطة  تواجدا أمنيا بشكل ضخم وغير مسبوق في استعداد قتالي في جميع أنحاء سيناء  وسط روح معنوية مرتفعة وهتافات مرحبة من المواطنين هناك. هذا وقد أعلنت  السلطات المصرية صباح اليوم، إغلاق معبر رفح لأجل غير مسمى، وشددت القوات  المشتركة من الشرطة والجيش من تأمين مداخل ومخارج سيناء، وتم رفع الحالة  الأمنية القصوى والاستعداد المسلح بعد هجوم جماعات إرهابية مسلحة على مواقع  لقوات الجيش فى الساعات الأولى لفجر اليوم والتى أسفرت عن مقتل واصابة عدد  من الجنود والأفراد هناك. ويعد معبر رفح هو السبيل الوحيد للتنقل بين قطاع  غزة و جمهورية مصر العربية، هذا وقد بدأ العمل بطيئا الفترة الماضية بسبب  الأسباب الأمنية، مما تسبب فى تكدس لمسافرين وقلة عددهم وبعدها تم غلق  المعبر تماما صباح اليوم عقب هذه الهجمات الإرهابية.



مصدر البديل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

اليوم السابع
استغاث  سكان العمارات المواجهة لاعتصام ميدان رابعة العدوية، من هجوم أنصار  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى على منازلهم بقوة السلاح ومحاولة اعتلاء أسطح  البنايات صباح اليوم، وطالب السكان فى بيان أصدروه اليوم الجمعة، تحت عنوان  "شهادة سكان رابعة العدوية" وتم نشره على الصفحة الرسمية لأهالى مدينة  نصر، بسرعة التدخل لنجدة الأهالى مما وصفوه بالإرهاب الذى يمارسه أنصار  "مرسيى". 





ووصف  البيان حالة الذعر التى يعيشها سكان العقارات المواجهة للاعتصام منذ مساء  الأربعاء الماضى، ومحاولات اعتداء المعتصمين عليها واعتلاء الأسطح والهجوم  على المنازل، كما جاء بالبيان معاناة الأهالى من عدم قدرتهم على الحركة أو  المرور خارج المنطقة أو الدخول لها فى ظل سيطرة المعتصمين عليها بالكامل.​


----------



## thebreak-up (5 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *CNN عمالة تقول Egypt after coup ........... **Egypt after coup (مصر بعد الإنقلاب) وجايبة دلوقتي محمد بديع* *بيخطب لمؤيدي مرسي وبترجم كلامه
> 
> ومن ضمن الترجمة (we will sacrifice our selves for Morsy)
> 
> ...




*تنساش كمان " Peaceful protests ".  

CNN قناة ليبرالية والليبراليين في الغرب مش شاطرين غير على المحافظين المسيحيين لكن امام المحافظين المسلمين تلاقيهم اخوة. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*ثوار كفر الشيخ يتوافدون على الميادين رفضا لخطاب بديع *

كتب : كرم القرشي                  منذ 3 دقائق 


الوطن

 







     صورة أرشيفية 
توافد العشرات من الثوار والمواطنين لميادين كفر الشيخ، بعد   خطاب مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الدكتور محمد بديع، والذي دعا فيه شعب   مصر إلى الوقوف مع الشرعية، والدكتور محمد مرسي، والذي وصفه بـ"الرئيس". 
واستنكر الثوار بميدان النصر بمدينة كفر الشيخ ما ورد في  خطاب  المرشد، مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم إقامة احتفالية بالميدان، بالطبل البلدي   والأغاني الشعبية والخيول. 
وفي مدينة دسوق، توافد العشرات على ساحة المسجد الإبراهيمي، فور انتهاء خطاب المرشد، مرددين "الشعب أسقط حكم المرشد". 
وفي مدينة بلطيم، خرج العشرات أيضا إلى الشوارع، رافضين  لحديث  المرشد، ومرددين الهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان، والمؤيدة للجيش  المصري. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* صورة من مظاهرات الإخوان السلمية
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*خطاب بديع التحريضى يؤدى لمعركة جمل جديدة  بعبد المنعم  رياض وكوبرى أكتوبر.. أنصار الإخوان يعتدون بالخرطوش  والمولوتوف على  الثوار.. وكر وفر بين الطرفين فى الشوارع.. وإصابات غير  معلومة جراء  الاعتداء*

  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 20:40





 الإخوان يعتدون على متظاهرين ـ أرشيفية 

 
بعد أقل من دقائق على خطاب مرشد تنظيم الإخوان "محمد بديع"  برابعة  العدوية، هاجم أنصار الجماعة المتظاهرين المتجمعين بميدان عبد  المنعم رياض  ومدخل كوبرى أكتوبر بالمولوتوف والخرطوش، مما خلف إصابات لم  يحدد عددها  بعد.

احتشد عدد من المتظاهرين من مؤيدى جماعة الإخوان أمام مبنى ماسبيرو   ويشاركهم الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين فى حكومة هشام قنديل السابقة.
فى حين تؤمن اللجان المكونة من الشباب المسيرة من ناحية مدخل أكتوبر من ناحية عبد المنعم رياض بالدروع، فى ظل تواصل الاشتباكات. 

وتوقفت حركة المرور أمام مبنى ماسبيرو على جانبى الطريق بسبب امتلاء المكان بمؤيدى مرسى.
وتعرض عدد من متظاهرى التحرير لإصابات بطلقات الخرطوش بعد هجوم مؤيدى الرئيس المخلوع من جهة ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.

ويسمع الآن دوى إطلاق أسلحة آلية بغزارة بميدان التحرير دون معرفة مكان الإطلاق.
كما تتواصل عمليات الكر والفر بين متظاهرى ميدان التحرير أنصار تنظيم الإخوان بميدان عبد المنعم رياض.

يشار إلى غياب قوات الجيش عن ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، كما اقتصرت القوات على محيط كوبرى قصر النيل.

كما يواصل مؤيدو الإخوان هجماتهم على متظاهرى التحرير من جهة ميدان عبد   المنعم رياض بالأسلحة الآلية والخرطوش، بينما رد المتظاهرون عليهم   بالهتافات منها: "باطل.. والله وأكبر".


اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| مصرع شخص وإصابة 4 في أسيوط إثر اشتباكات بين الأمن ومؤيدي مرسي*

كتب : سعاد أحمد                  منذ 14 دقيقة
الوطن

 







     صورة أرشيفية 
لقي شخص مصرعه يدعى جابر محمد عبدالحافظ، وأُصيب 4 من بينهم   حالتان بطلق ناري واثنان آخران بكسور، وما يزيد عن 15 آخرين بحالات  اختناق  خلال اشتباكات بين الأمن والمؤيدين للرئيس السابق أثناء توجههم  لمبنى  المحافظة بأسيوط، صرح بذلك اللواء حسن سيف، مدير المباحث الجنائية  بمديرية  أمن أسيوط. 
وكان الآلاف من أنصار مرسي نظموا مسيرة كبيرة طافت شوارع  أسيوط  احتجاجا على بيان الجيش وعزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، وأثناء توجه  المسيرة  للمحافظة حيث وجود الجيش والشرطة تم إطلاق نار كثيف وغاز مسيل  للدموع  ورصاص حي، مما أدى إلى إصابة العشرات باختناقات نتيجة الغاز، وتم  الدفع  بسيارات إسعاف لنقل المصابين. ​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LQ_Yb5cOzIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> هو بديع مش مقبوض عليه ليه ؟؟



*طبقا  ل حديث  مصطفي  بكري علي المحور يقول أن  بديع لم  يقبض عليه وهو  مختبيء  في  جامع  رابعه  العدويه  وسط  المتظاهرين .. وألقي  خطبه  الجمعه  اليوم  بالمسجد *



​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pBUOAWFEFJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتمسكون بالدفاع عن الميدان بإطلاق الألعاب النارية
  أطلق متظاهرو ميدان التحرير سلسلة من الالعاب النارية خلال احتشادهم   بمحيط كوبرى 6 أكتوبر فى إشارة لمنع تقدم مسيرة الاخوان من اقتحام ميدان   التحرير فى أعقاب الدعوات التى أطلقت عقب كلمة المرشد العام للاخوان   المسلمين محمد بديع من على منصة رابعة العدوية. ويحمل متظاهرو الميدان   المحتشدين الاعلام المصرية خلال مواجهاتهم مع المسيرة القادمة ، فيما   انخفضت نوعا ما اطلاق الأعيرة النارية من أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر. على سياق   متصل ، تتوافد أعداد كبيرة من المتظاهرين على ساحته لمواجهة اقتحامه.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

أعلنت قوات الأمن رسميا حظر التجول بمدينة الشيخ زويد بشمال   سيناء، من الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم، حتى الساعة السادسة من صباح   الغد.. 

وأغلقت كافة المحلات أبوابها وخلت المدينة من المارة..

اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*
النيابة تباشر التحقيق مع مهدى عاكف وتنفى إخلاء سبيل الكتاتنى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الأسعاف": 55 حالة إصابة فى ماسبيرو بينهم حالات خطيرة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى بولاق أبو العلا يشكلون لجان شعبية لإلقاء القبض على أنصار مرسى*

  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 21:38





                            لجان شعبية 
كتب محمود عثمان


شكل أهالى بولاق أبو العلا لجانًا شعبية بالقرب من مبنى  ماسبيرو  وأمام وزارة الخارجية، مرددين هتاف "الجيش والشعب أيد واحدة"،  ويقومون الآن  بالقبض على أى متظاهر من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى  يخرج من ناحيتهم،  وتم الاعتداء على عدد من مؤيدى مرسى، وتقوم سيارات  الإسعاف بتقديم  الإسعافات الأولية للمصابين، وانخفضت أعداد المتظاهرين  أمام ماسبيرو وتوجه  المتظاهرون ناحية كوبرى أكتوبر.




 




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*ترحيل "أبو إسماعيل" إلى طرة فور القبض عليه لمنع تجمهر أنصاره*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

مرشد الاخوان وصل الى رابعة فى ملابس منقبة
    2013-07-05 21:38:43    






  [COLOR=black !important] مرشد الاخوان وصل الى رابعة فى ملابس منقبة

كشف  الاعلامى خيرى رمضان ان مرشد الاخوان المسلمون الدكتور محمد بديع وصل الى  ميدان رابعة العدوية وهى يرتدى ملابس امراة منقبة .داخل عربة اسعاف وقد  قامت احدى طائرات القوات المسلحة بتصويره وقد خرج المرشد بنفس الطريقة




​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتصدون لمحاولة مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول اقتحام الميدان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*"صحة الإسكندرية": حصيلة اشتباكات سيدى جابر قتيل و103 مصابين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصحة: 246 مصابًا و5 وفيات حصيلة اعتداءات الإخوان بالمحافظات*​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

*القضاء الإداري :على أمريكا والمجتمع الدولي إحترام إرادة الشعب في اختياراته
أكدت محكمة القضاء الاداري بالاسكندرية برئاسة المستشار الدكتور محمد عبد  الوهاب خفاجى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة ان الشعب المصرى هو صاحب  الكلمة العليا فى تقرير مصير الامة وتحديد نظام حكمها ومنح الثقة لمن  يستحقها وانها تناشد الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وغيرها من المنظمات  الدولية والاقليمية ان تنزل على ارادة الشعب المصرى والا تتدخل فى ارادة  الشعوب الطواقة الى الحرية طبقا لمبادئ القانون الدولى وبما ورد بالاعلان  العالمى لحقوق الانسان الذى منح الشعوب الحق فى اختيار نظام حكمها والتمرد  على الظلم والاستبداد كما ورد فى ديباجة هذا الاعلان. وأضافت المحكمة ان  مصر ليست دولة حديثة على النظام الديموقراطى وهى صاحبة اول دولة فى التاريخ  الانسانى منذ الاف السنين تعرف انظمة الحكم والدساتير وان الجيش المصرى هو  ضمير الامة على مدار تاريخه وهو الحارس الامين لامانى الشعب وان الشعب  المصرى محروسا بجيشه العتيد هو صاحب القرار فى اختيار نظام الحكم العادل  وان اى نظام لا يحرص على تنفيذ الاحكام القضائية فسوف يكون مصيره الانهيار .  وأكدوا إن عدوان السلطة التنفيذية ممثلة فى رئيس الدولة على السلطة  القضائية الذى اعلن تلسنه على بعض الاحكام فضلا عن امتناع الحكومة عن تنفيذ  الاحكام يؤدى الى تقويض دعائم الحكم فى البلاد وخرق لاحكام الدستور بحسبان  ان الاحكام تصدر وتنفذ باسم الشعب ويجب ان يخضع الجميع حكاما ومحكومين  لسيادة القانون واولها احترام وتنفيذ احكام القضاء ، ان رئيس الدولة بحكم  ما اقسمه من اليمين الدستورية هو اولى الناس بالحرص على استقلال القضاء  وتاكيد احترام احكامه والعمل على شيوع هذا الاحترام بين سلطات الدولة كافة  والقول بغير ذلك عدوان على الدستور الذى نص على ان القضاء مستقل شامخ صاحب  رسالة سامية فى حماية الدستور واقامة موازين العدالة وصون الحقوق والحريات  وليس هناك امعان فى العدوان على سلطة القضاء اشد من عدوان رئيس الدولة عليه  لانطوائه على امتهان لقاضى المنازعة وهو امر جد خطير ينال من مقومات  العدالة فى الصميم ويمس كبرياء القاضى وكرامته . جاء ذلك فى الحكم الذى  اصدرته المحكمة برئاسة المستشار الدكتور محمد عبد الوهاب خفاجى نائب رئيس  مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية المستشارين عوض الملهطانى وخالد  جابرنائبى رئيس مجلس الدولة ، بوقف تنفيذ قرار حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل  بالامتناع عن تنفيذ احد الاحكام الصادرة من المحكمة . وعلق احد الفقهاء  الدستوريين على هذا الحكم انه يرسخ لنظام دولة من الطراز الديمقراطى فى  كيفية احترام احكام القضاء مثلما حدث فى انجلترا اثناء الحرب العالمية  الثانية عندما قال الزعيم الاسطورى ونستون تشرشل رئيس وزراء بريطانيا  لحكومته التى كانت تمتنع عن تنفيذ حكم قضائى قد يضر ببريطانيا بغلق مطار  بجوار المحكمة فقال قولته الماثورة خير لبريطانيا ان تهزم فى الحرب من ان  يقال عنها انها امتنعت عن تنفيذ حكم قضائي.






*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*المستشفى الميدانى بسيدى جابر يستغيث بإسعاف الإسكندرية لنقل المصابين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسى يواصلون مهاجمة متظاهرى "التحرير" بالخرطوش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الحياه اليوم: انصار الكلب مرسي ينسحبون من محيط مبني ماسبيرو بعد مطارده اهالي بولاق ابوالعلا لهم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| مصفحات الشرطة تطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على مؤيدي مرسي فوق كوبري أكتوبر*

كتب : محمد أبوضيف                  منذ 12 دقيقة 

الوطن
 







     صورة أرشيفية 
بدأت مصفحات الشرطة في إطلاق قنابل الغاز على مؤيدي مرسي  فوق كوبري أكتوبر، والذين شنوا هجوما على معتصمي التحرير بالخرطوش  والحجارة. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* استنفار أمني من القوات المسلحة في الشوارع المؤدية لـ«رابعة العدوية» *



فرضت القوات  المسلحة،حالة من الاستنفار الأمني بالطرق المؤدية لميدان رابعة العدوية  والشوارع المحيطة به، حيث انتشرت أكثر من 30 سيارة جيب محملة بأفراد الشرطة  العسكرية؛ وذلك لتأمين التظاهرات والحفاظ على السلم العام. وعلى جانب آخر،  يسود الهدوء ميدان رابعة العدوية حيث يتواجد المتظاهرون المنتمون للتيار  الإسلامي والمؤيدون للمعزول محمد مرسي، وتقدر أعدادهم بالآلاف ينتشرون على  مساحة جغرافية واسعة من أول عباس العقاد مرورا بالنصب التذكاري للجندي  المجهول على طريق النصر. 




يذكر  أن القوى الإسلامية وتيار الإسلام السياسي قد دعوا للتظاهر اليوم تحت  عنوان "جمعة الرفض"، للتعبير عن عدم رضاهم عن عزل الرئيس مرسي موضحين أن  الموقف ينم عن انقلاب عسكري على الشرعية.


مصدر الشروق​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*التليفزيون المصري : استشهاد اثنين واصابة اكثر من 70 اخرين في المستشفي الميداني بميدان التحرير على يد انصار المخلوع​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول يحاولون إشعال الفتنة  الطائفية  وإحراق البلاد.. شرعوا فى اقتحام كنيسة بقنا والشرطة تمنعهم..  والأمن  يُفشل اقتحامهم لمطرانية الأقباط بالأقصر *

  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 17:28





                            مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول - أرشيفية 
كتب هند المغربى و مصطفى محمد كامل وناهد الجندى ووكالات


 
فى تصعيد جديد لرفضهم عزل الرئيس مرسى حاول أنصار الإخوان  إشعال  الفتنة الطائفية بالاعتداء على كنائس ومطرانيات، حيث أفادت فضائية  "سكاى  نيوز عربية"، بأن قوات الأمن المصرى أحبطت محاولة اقتحام كنيسة  الأقباط  الأرثوذكس بمدينة قنا، من قبل مؤيدى محمد مرسى.
 
وصرح اللواء صلاح مزيد، مدير أمن قنا، أن المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس   المعزول محمد مرسى والمطالبين ببقائه تجمهروا عصر اليوم فى الشارع المحيط   بمديرية أمن قنا، فى محاولة لاقتحامها من خلال إزالة الحواجز الحديدية التى   تضعها الحراسة المكلفة بتأمين مبنى المديرية، فيما تمكنت قوات الأمن من   إحباط محاولات المتظاهرين.
 
وأضاف "مزيد" بأن الأمن تعامل مع المتظاهرين بالغازات المسيلة للدموع،   وأثناء تفريقهم حاول البعض منهم إزالة الحواجز الحديدية المؤمنة لمطرانية   قنا والتى تقع فى الشارع المواجة لمديرية أمن قنا، إلا أن الأمن تمكن من   تفريق المتظاهرين وإبعادهم عن المنطقة التى تقع بها مديرية أمن قنا   والمطرانية، حيث قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإطلاق أعيرة نارية على القوات.
 
وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن هناك 6 مصابين جراء الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين من بينهم طلق نارى، وجارى التأكد من المصادر الأمنية.
 
كما تصدت قوات من الجيش والشرطة لمحاولة قام بها المئات من أنصار المخلوع   محمد مرسى لاقتحام مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذكس وسط مدينة الأقصر بصعيد مصر.
 
وأطلقت القوات الطلقات النارية فى الهواء، كما استخدمت قنابل الغاز المسيل   للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن إصابة ستة أشخاص باختناق وسابع  بطلق  نارى فى قدمه، من مجهول، وتم نقل المصابين لمستشفى قنا العام لتلقى   العلاج.
 
وتصاعدت الأحداث بمنطقة نجع حسان غرب الأقصر، إثر مقتل مسلم وإصابة مسيحى فجر اليوم الجمعة.
ووصل عدد منازل المسيحيين التى تعرضت للحرق 23 منزلا، واضطرت الشرطة لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع، لوقف الاشتباكات.
 
وتحفظت الشرطة على عشرات المسيحيين داخل نقطة شرطة الضبعية القريبة من   المنطقة التى تشهد الاشتباكات بهدف حمايتهم، وتتواجد قوات كثيفة من الجيش   والشرطة فى المنطقة، تبذل جهودا ضخمة لاحتواء الأحداث.
 
كان اللواء خالد ممدوح، مدير أمن الأقصر، قد تلقى بلاغا بمقتل حسان سيد   صدقى، وإصابة مجدى إسكندر فريد الذى نقل لمستشفى الأقصر الدولى فى حالة   حرجة إثر مشاجرة بين المسلم القتيل وثلاثة مسيحيين، قتلوه ولاذوا بالفرار.
 
وقام شباب مسلمون فى القرية على إثر ذلك بالاعتداء على المسيحى، وإحراق 3 منازل يملكها مواطنون مسيحيون.
وقال سكان فى المنطقة إن بداية الأحداث كان سببها خلافات الصداقة بين   القتيل المسلم وأصدقائه المسيحيين "ولم يكن لها بعدا دينيا أو سياسيا".
 
وكان الآلاف من أنصار مرسى قد خرجوا فى مسيرات بشوارع مدينة الأقصر بصعيد   مصر، عقب صلاة الجمعة مطالبين بعودته للحكم، وهتف المتظاهرون المؤيدون   لمرسى، وطاف مؤيدو مرسى بشوارع المنشية وصلاح الدين والتليفزيون والمدينة،   ثم توجهوا للتظاهر أمام مبنى مديرية أمن الأقصر الذى يخضع لإجراءات أمن   مشددة.




 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

قرار من النيابة العامة بضبط وإحضار مرشد الإخوان و6 من قيادات الجماعة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصفحات الشرطة تتدخل لوقف اعتداءات مؤيدى مرسى على الثوار بماسبيرو*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار الاشتباكات بين الإخوان وأهالى سيدى جابر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*انباء غير مؤكده: البرادعى نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية ورامز رئيساً للوزراء*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*اللواء احمد وصفى سيتم تطهير سيناء من البؤر الاجرامية خلال 48 ساعة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة  المصرية‏
*

* اصابة 4 ضباط شرطة بخرطوش في اشتباكات سيدى جاب
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الكلام ده انهارده الصبح 


وجدي غنيم على تويتر* 
* 	بشرى : عشرات الآلاف من المصريين سيقتحمون
	ميدان_التحرير
	الليلة أو غداً على الأكثر لتعود إليه الطهارة ثانية بعد أن دنسه النصارى والعلمانيون*
* 	تويتر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى دمنهور يقتحمون مقر "الحرية والعدالة" ويحرقون محتوياته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*انسحاب أنصار المعزول من أمام ماسبيرو بعد ازدياد حدة الاشتباكات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة تصعد كوبرى ‏٦ أكتوبر للتصدى لهجمات مؤيدى المعزول*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مدير مصلحة السجون: "الكتاتنى" و"البيومى" مازالا قيد التحقيق بطرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مدرعات الجيش تنتشر بكثافة أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*








 نجيب جبرائيل
قال نجيب جبرائيل، محامي الكنيسة،  لـ"الوطن"، إن عددا كبيرا من الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات بكندا والولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية وفرنسا وهولندا احتجاجاً على كلمة الدكتور محمد بديع،  مرشد جماعة الإخوان، بميدان رابعة العدوية وهجومه على البابا تواضروس، بابا  الكنيسة المرقسية. 
وأكد جبرائيل أن الفاعليات أمام  مقرات الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الأوربية لرفض استقواء الإخوان بإسرائيل  وأمريكا وتهديدهم للبابا صراحة. 

* 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر يوجه كلمة للأمة بعد قليل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*   النائب العام يأمُر بتجميد أموال جماعة الإخوان وتحويلاتهم بالبنوك المصرية

    اونا               ​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الكونجرس الأميركى منذ دقائق: ما يحدث فى مصر ليس انقلابا عسكريا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*عـاجل| #الأزهر_الشريف ينفـــــي ويستنكر بشدة البيان الذي تناقلته وسائل الإعلام وبعض  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، على لسان #شيخ_الأزهر بأنه يطالب بإطلاق سراح  الرئيس المعزول #مرسي وإعادة فتح القنوات المُحرضة على العنف بإسم الدين.

 ويهيب بالمواطنين عدم تصديق ما يروج له من يريدون النيل من #الأزهر_الشريف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

إم بى سى مصر: الرئيس يصدر قرارا بحظر التجوال فى عدة محافظات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*أضرم مجهولون النار فى مقر لحزب "الحرية والعدالة" بمدينة العريش يتبع دائرة قسم ثالث العريش.

وقالت مصادر إن المقر عبارة عن غرفة واحدة وتم إحراقها بالكامل .​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

مظاهرة مؤيدة للجيش بقنا.. والصوفيون يحتشدون ضد الإدارة الأمريكية والإخوان
07/05/2013 - 22:07




نظم مئات المواطنين بمدينة الوقف بقنا مظاهرة مساء اليوم الجمعة، تضامنًا مع قرارات الجيش وعزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي.

وهتف المحتجون الذين رفعوا صور الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي القائد العام  للقوات المسلحة "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا سيسي" ويسقط مرسي والإخوان" مؤكدين  أنهم سينظمون اعتصاما مفتوحًا ضد أعوان الرئيس المخلوع لإظهار قوة الشعب  الرافض لهم.

في سياق متصل دعت الصحوة الأزهرية الصوفية في بيان لها كافة الطرق الصوفية  بالاحتشاد في الميادين والخروج بمظاهرات من أضرحة أولياء الله الصالحن  جنباً إلي جنب مع القبائل والعائلات رفضاً للإدارة الرئيس أوباما المتعاطفة  مع فصيل جماعة الأخوان المسلمون.

وقال محمد عبالعاطي المتحدث باسم الصحوة الأزهرية الصوفية لـ"بوابة  الأهرام" إن كافة الطرق الصوفية ستتحرك بمظاهرات غدًا السبت مع القوي  الوطنية والقبائل لإجهاض الثورة المضادة التي تمثلها جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*كر وفر فى اشتباكات بين مؤيدى مرسى والأهالى بالأقصر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان يهاجمون كنيسة العذراء في سوهاج*

كتب : قسم المحافظات                  منذ 5 دقائق
الوطن

 






     صورة أرشيفية 
قطع مؤيدو الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي السكة الحديد خط الصعيد   وطريق أسوان القاهرة الزراعي والطريق الصحراوي الغربي، ويحاولون الآن   الهجوم على كنيسة العذراء بالقرب من ميدان المحطة بسوهاج، والأهالي   المسلمين يستعدون لحماية الكنيسة. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> إم بى سى مصر: الرئيس يصدر قرارا بحظر التجوال فى عدة محافظات​



* سينا والعريش بس 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*جمهوريون في الكونجرس يتحضرون لعزل أوباما لسماحة بتسرب عناصر إخونية للإدارة الأمريكية وفساد يهدد الأمن القومي كلاعب البوكر الذي كلما خسر بعض المال على مائدة البوكر وضع ما تبقى في جيبه طمعا في تعويض خسارته وتحقيق مكاسب إضافية 

يلقي أوباما بكل ما تبقى من نفوذ لأمريكا في المنطقة بالكامل دعما لمراهنة أمريكا طوال ستة عقود على الإسلام السياسي لكن يبدو أن أوباما سيكون أول رئيس أمريكي لا يكمل مدته بسبب دعمه لنفس الإرهابيين المتهمين بتفجير البرجين والسفارات الأمريكية وغيرها من العمليات التى سمحت لأمريكا على مر عقود بممارسة البلطجة السياسية والعسكرية حول العالم 

والآن يبدو أن النزهة العسكرية قد إنتهت وحان وقت دفع الفواتير بالفوائد فقد إنتفض أعضاء الحزب الجمهوري منذ ثلاثة أيام ضد أوباما الداعمة للإخوان المسلمين في مصر وفروعهم في باقي الدول وللسلفيين في سوريا

وأكدت “فورين بوليسي” أن “تردد الرئيس أوباما في التصدي للإخوان المسلمين خلال العام الماضي وتخليه عن المعارضة الليبرالية، ومساندة الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي في الخطوات المثيرة للجدل التي اتخذها بداية من الإعلان الدستوري وتمرير الدستور وتأجيل الانتخابات البرلمانية، كان من الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها إدارة أوباما، ودفعت بمصر للموقف الحالي”.
وأضافت المجلة: “كانت الخطوات الديكتاتورية التي اتخذها مرسي طوال الفترة الماضية سببا في غضب المعارضة، خاصة أن الإدارة الأمريكية قابلتها بصمت ولم تتدخل ولم تستجب لغضب المعارضة، فيما اعتبره الكثيرين موافقة أمريكية على ما يجري”.

أما التحرك الذي سيكون أكثر حسما للأمر فهو التحرك الذي يقوده رئيس لجنة الشئون الخارجية بمجلس النواب (إيد رويس) والذي يحظي بمساندة الكثير من الأعضاء لبدء عزل الرئيس على خلفية دعمه للإرهاب والتغاضي عن عمليات غسل أموال واسعة لصالح الإخوان والسماح لهم بإختراق الإدارة الأمريكية ببعض عناصرهم إضافة للدور غير المبرر للسفيرة الأمريكية التى يستخدم أوباما كل نفوذه للإبقاء عليها في مصر رغم معرفته بإتصالاتها بميليشيات مسلحة على الأرض في مصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسى يعتدون على الشرطة بالأسلحة الآلية على كوبرى٦أكتوبر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

فرنسا تؤكد إستعدادها للعمل مع السلطات الجديدة في مصر

	 		أعلنت فرنسا اليوم /الجمعة/ إستعدادها العمل مع السلطات المصرية الجديدة. 	 		  	 		وقال فيليب لاليو المتحدث الرسمى باسم الخارجية الفرنسية - فى مؤتمر صحفى  اليوم - أن باريس مستعدة للعمل مع الادارة الجديدة فى مصر..مشيرا إلى انه  لم يكن هناك أي اتصال مباشر معهم "على حد علمي" حتى الآن نظرا لإنها تولت  منذ أيام فقط. وأضاف أن فرنسا سوف تعمل مع السلطات الجديدة فى القاهرة مع  هدف محدد جدا وهو السعي وراء التحول الديمقراطي في مصر، وهو الهدف الذى  أعلنت تلك السلطات التزمها به، بدءا من تنظيم الانتخابات. 	 		  	 		وردا على اسئلة الصحفيين..أكد لاليو أن التصريحات التى أدلى بها الرئيس  الفرنسي فرانسوا أولاند أمس /الخميس/ بتونس حول الوضع فى مصر" واضحة" حول  ما ننتظره في المستقبل...مشيرا فى الوقت نفسه إلى استمرار عمل السفارة  الفرنسية بالقاهرة. 	 		  	 		وأضاف أن الرئيس الفرنسى أكد أنه من المهم الآن اجراء الانتخابات في أسرع  وقت على أن تقوم على التعددية والحريات وخصوصا على حرية الصحافة. 	 		  	 		وأوضح الدبلوماسى الفرنسى أن الرئيس أولاند تحدث بدقة متناهية عن أن  الأمر اقرار بالفشل، عندما يتم عزل رئيس منتخب ديمقراطيا، وان الأمر إقرار  بالفشل أيضا عند نزول الملايين من المصريين فى مظاهرات للمطالبة برحيل  الرئيس. 	 		وأكد أن ما يهم الآن يكمن فى ضرورة تمسك السلطات فى مصر بالتزامتها  لاسيما تلك المتعلقة بتنظيم الانتخابات، وضرورة ضمان التعددية  والديمقراطية، وسيادة القانون، والوحدة الوطنية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهرة الكترونية دلوقتي علي صفحة اوباما ادخل علي اللينك ده https://www.facebook.com/barackobama

 و اكتب

 Stop supporting terrorism
 Stop Supporting Muslim Brotherhood
 .They are killing the Egyptian people now 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*ن داخل قطار بورسعيد شاهد ماذا كان بحوزتهم* * 
*


*



*

 


​ *​ * * ألقت شرطة السكة الحديد القبض على شخصين داخل القطار رقم 970 القادم من بورسعيد فى طريقه الى القاهرة، وبحوزتهما 4 كراتين بها أسلحة بيضاء وجركن مملوء بالمواد سريعة الاشتعال، وجوال به سنجواسلحة بيضاء مختلفة.

وقال  مسئول بإدارة شرطة السكة الحديد، إن الشخصين ينتميان لأحد التيارات  الاسلامية، وتم القبض عليهما داخل القطار وبحوزتهما الأسلحة المضبوطة، وتمت  إحالتهما للنيابة للتحقيق.*
​ 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع المصابين لـ318 ومقتل 10 باشتباكات المحافظات *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*يشهد محيط مسجد الرحمن بميدان المطرى الآن اشتباكات عنيفة بالأسلحة النارية بين منتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعدد من المتظاهرين وأهالى المنطقة بعد إطلاق الجماعة.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على سورى يطلق الرصاص على المتظاهرين بالتحرير*

  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 22:15






اشتباكات التحرير 


ألقى المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير، القبض على أحد مطلقى الرصاص وتبين أنه سورى الجنسية.
 
 وقال على حجازى أحد المتظاهرين، إنهم ضبطوه أثناء إعادة تجهيزه فرد الخرطوش وسلموه لإحدى سيارات الشرطة.





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مظاهرة الكترونية دلوقتي علي صفحة اوباما ادخل علي اللينك ده https://www.facebook.com/barackobama
> 
> و اكتب
> 
> ...



*جارى النشر ......​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الثوار يتوافدون على شوارع وميادين الغربية لدعم ثورة 30 يونيو*

كتب : أحمد فتحي ورفيق ناصف                  منذ 3 دقائق 




الوطن

 







     صورة ارشيفية 
تشهد شوارع وميادين محافظة الغربية، مساء اليوم، بدء توافد   عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين من شباب القوى والحركات الثورية وسط انطلاق   مسيرات حاشدة لدعم شرعية ثورة 30 يونيو ودعم وتأييد القوات المسلحة وجميع   الأطياف السياسية المعارضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في خارطة الطريق لنقل   مصر من الشرعية الثورية إلى شرعية الدولة المدنية. 
وكانت ساحة الشهداء بمدينة طنطا أمام ديوان محافظة الغربية  شهدت  خروج مسيرات ضمت الآلاف من المتظاهرين، مرددين هتافات "احنا معاك يا  سيسي  ونعم لشرعية عدلي رئيسا للجمهورية"، "قول ما تخافشي مرسي كان لازم  يمشي"،  "ثورتنا ثورة حرية ضد الإخوان والمحسوبية ودولتنا مدنية". 
ففي مدينة المحلة الكبرى، تجمع الآلاف من المتظاهرين بساحة  ميدان  الشون رافعين الأعلام المصرية وصور الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير  الدفاع،  كما أعلنوا العزم عن الاستمرار في أفراحهم وكرنفالاتهم وسط إطلاق  دعوات  للحشد إلى مليونية دعم شرعية الثورة في يوم الأحد المقبل. 
كما طافت سيارات ميكروباص ونقل شوارع المحافظة لحث  المواطنين على  النزول للشوارع والوقوف وراء القوات المسلحة التي دعمت  الثورة المصرية،  وأطاحت بنظام الإخوان بموجب خروج جموع الشعب المصري في  ميادين محافظات  الجمهورية. 
ومن ناحية أخرى، دفعت مديرية الأمن الغربية بموجب تعليمات  أصدرها  اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير الأمن، بعدد من التعزيزات الأمنية من قوات  وفصائل  الأمن المركزي وسيارات العربات المصفحة للتأمين المتظاهرين تحسبا  لنشوب  اشتباكات مع مؤيدي الرئيس السابق. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*
                       	تمكن مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى من احتجاز مقدم شرطة من قوات أمن  الفيوم و7 جنود آخرين كانوا يقومون بتأمين مبنى الديوان العام للمحافظة حيث  استولى المتظاهرين على المدرعات الخاصة بقوات الشرطة وقاموا باحتجازهم  داخل مبنى الديوان العام للمحافظة كرهينه خوفا من بطش قوات الشرطة واقتحام  الاعتصام ليلا بالقوى.  	حيث اكد المعتصمين انهم قاموا باحتجاز الضابط والجنود دون المساس بهم ولكن  حمايه لهم من رجال الداخلية واكدوا انهم احتجزوهم لتوافد قوات الشرطة  عليهم لمحاولتهم فض الاعتصام  بالقوى وانهم عقب احتجاز الضابط والجنود  انصرفت قوات الامن من الاعتصام.  	على الجانب الاخر اكد مصدر أمنى ان هناك محاولات لخروج الضابط والمجندين  من الاعتصام واشار إلى أنهم في أمان تام ولن يكن هناك أي محاولات تعدى  عليهم من المعتصمين.  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## red333 (5 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جمهوريون في الكونجرس يتحضرون لعزل أوباما لسماحة بتسرب عناصر إخونية للإدارة الأمريكية وفساد يهدد الأمن القومي كلاعب البوكر الذي كلما خسر بعض المال على مائدة البوكر وضع ما تبقى في جيبه طمعا في تعويض خسارته وتحقيق مكاسب إضافية *
> 
> *يلقي أوباما بكل ما تبقى من نفوذ لأمريكا في المنطقة بالكامل دعما لمراهنة أمريكا طوال ستة عقود على الإسلام السياسي لكن يبدو أن أوباما سيكون أول رئيس أمريكي لا يكمل مدته بسبب دعمه لنفس الإرهابيين المتهمين بتفجير البرجين والسفارات الأمريكية وغيرها من العمليات التى سمحت لأمريكا على مر عقود بممارسة البلطجة السياسية والعسكرية حول العالم *
> 
> ...


 
*عندما  كان باسم يوسف يمسح بكرامة مورسى الارض  من كان يحميه*
*امريكا*
*وعندما  يساق الشعب لاسقاط الحقير مورسى  من يدافع عنه*
*امريكا*

*وضحت *
*امريكا تنسج حرب اهليه مستغلة سذاجة هذا الشعب*

*ومازال الفيلم الامريكى مستمر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> *عندما  كان باسم يوسف يمسح بكرامة مورسى الارض  من كان يحميه*
> *امريكا*
> *وعندما  يساق الشعب لاسقاط الحقير مورسى  من يدافع عنه*
> *امريكا*
> ...



*هو علشان طلع مع جون سيوريت ولا مش فاكر اسمه ايه 
بقت بتحميه ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على 10 مسلحين من «أنصار مرسي» خلال مسيرة بشمال سيناء*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على سورى يطلق الرصاص على المتظاهرين بالتحرير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* عاجل | صورة | القبض على أحد عناصر الاخوان ( يقال انة فلسطينى من حماس ) أثناء الاشتباكات وتسليمه لأمن المتحف المصرى
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*إجلاء 58 بريطانيا على طائرة خاصة متوجهة إلى لندن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

السيد​الرئيس يصدر قراراً جمهورياً بتعيين د. ​محمد البرادعى نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية ويكلف السيد/ هشام رامز محافظ البنك المركزى بتشكيل الحكومة

    تويتر​​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة  المصرية‏
*

* الي السيد وزير الداخلية 

 كوبري الجامعة يحتاج تدخل سريع
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

نداء  عاجل : المستشفى الميداني في ميدان التحرير تم نقله الى مسجد عمر  مكرم.ويوجد مصابين و ليس هناك أطباء..وهناك حاجة للأطباء و المسعفين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*
MBC مصر : النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار المرشد العام محمد بديع ونائبه خيرت الشاطر و6 آخرين بتهمة التحريض على حرب أهلية !!
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*مروحيات تابعة للجيش المصري تطلق صاروخين على هدفين بالعريش*


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

تعليق نيافة الانبا رافائيل على ما يحدث الان بمصر ورسالة منة 
    2013-07-05 22:50:27    






     	سكرتير المجمع المقدس يدعو للصلاة من أجل حقن الدماء

	أكد نيافة الانبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية  الارثوذكسية رفضه التام لما يحدث الان من مظاهر عنف بشارع المصرى مما اسفر  عن العديد من الضحايا و الجرحى.
	و قال نيافته:" صلوا من أجل الهدوء والطمأنينة والسلام والمحبة وحقن  الدماء، الله لا يرضى بسفك الدماء تحت أى سبب، دماء المصريين غالية جدا"،  جاء هذا خلال تغريدة على حساب نيافته بتويتر.
	يذكر ان انصار المعزول مرسى قد خرجوا بعد صلاة الجمعة بمهاجمة الشعب المحتفل باسقاط نظام الاخوان.

	وطنى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى،  مساء اليوم الجمعة:"أتوقع اختيار هشام رامز، رئيسا للوزراء، وسيعلن اسمه  غدا السبت"، مشيراً إلى أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى سيلعب دوراً هاما بين أن  يكون نائبا للرئيس، أو مستشارا له للشئون الخارجية.
* *واضاف بكرى عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى"الفيس بوك"، ان هناك دور هام للواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية السابق.  	   	  *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2013)

نادر بكار: "النور" سيصدر بيانًا يتحدث فيه عما يحدث الآن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

* الشاب دا اتقتل الان في سيدي جابر بالاسكندرية ، دمه في رقبتكم يا ارهابيين ، دم الشهيد صارخ الي الله لينتقم له*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2013)

امتداد اشتباكات الإسكندرية وزيادة أعداد المصابين إلي 150 مصاب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2013)

"الإسعاف": مصرع 3 وإصابة 199 فى اعتداءات كوبرى أكتوبر


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2013)

الداخلية: لم نشن حملة اعتقالات ونلقى القبض على المتهمين حسب القانون​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق السيسي والقوات المسلحة تقرر التبرع بمبلغ 300 مليون جنية من اجل " صندوق دعم مصر 
رقم الحساب 306306 فى أى بنك​*


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dlqCeH6wkAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على عراقى مسلح شارك فى اشتباك الإخوان مع أهالى المنصورة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

*طبقا  ليوسف  الحسيني  علي  قناه  ON  TV تم  القبض  علي  خيرت  الشاطر*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

لا اعتقد انه حساب الريس لم بيه من الفاظ
*عدلي منصور‏
*

* ‏#بديع للجيش عد الي الشعب .. والجيش#لبديع ‏#احا
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*Naglaa Emam‎‏
*

* هو ليه تم الافراج عن الكتاتنى 
 الم يكون من ضمن الهاربين
 لماذا تم الافراج عن بديع
 هو مش متهم بقتل الشباب امام المقطم
 هو ليه متقبضش على الشاطر
 والمحرضين زى البلتاجى وعبد الماجد وغيرهم
 انا حاسة بشئ مش كويس
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*الصحة: وفاة 12 قتيلا وإصابة 170 فى اشتباكات سيدى جابر

وانتهى مشهد اليوم السادس بمآساة لن تُمحى من ذاكرة التاريخ ..... شعب يتقاتل .... وللأسف من أجل شخص أبله ...... قمة السخرية ..... التقاتل من أجل أراجوز ..... أراجوز أبله ....

وهكذا يتحقق النص الإنجيلى .....

وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ 
فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ 
وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ
مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً 
وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً
وَتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا
وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ وَالْعَازِفِينَ وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابِعِ وَالْعَرَّافِينَ.
وَأُغْلِقُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي يَدِ مَوْلىً قَاسٍ 
فَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكٌ عَزِيزٌ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.​ولننتقل لليوم السابع مصلين ..... متضرعين ...... عجل يا إلهى بالنهاية ..... بالبركة .... وخلص مصر من الكابوس ...... 
ولنكمل بقية المشوار .... ونؤرخ للتاريخ .... ما جرى فى مصر على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3455879#post3455879*


----------

